# Frankfurt, Darmstadt, Rüsselsheim, Groß-Gerau?



## MetalWarrior (23. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Gibts ein paar Leute aus dem genannten Raum, die Lust hätten, öfter mal in einer kleineren (oder etwas größeren   ) Gruppe zu biken?
Blumenwiese, Ghostlector und ich nehme an auch Korbinator machen sicherlich mit. Ich kann noch ein paar Kumpels mitbringen...

Wäre gut, wenn sich Leute melden würden, die weder extrem FR oder DH fahren, noch Waldautobahn-Raser sind. Angepeilt ist das, was heute oft Enduro genannt wird. Trails fahren, mal lockere Touren-mäßige Abschnitte, aber auch mal etwas mehr Richtung FR. Mit so einer Abwechslung kriegt man, denke ich, viele Biker unter einen Hut...  

Also, meldet euch! 


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (24. Juli 2004)

jap bin dabei!! alleine fahren ist immer so die Sache   

Und da ich mir jetzt auch nen Camelback bestellt habe, scheue ich auch die langen touren nicht mehr.
Und gleichzeitig gibts nen neuen Steuersatz. Also bin ich bald wieder bestens ausgestattet. Für meine Verhältnisse. Denn Bike tragen, da brauch man ja gute Schuhe. 

Also Ferien *gg* sowas habe ich ja nicht. Aber hab in 2 Wochen ca 3 Wochen frei. Hatte u.u. sogar ne längere Tour geplant. Also mehrtägig. aber mal schauen.

Wann gehts los? wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (24. Juli 2004)

Also, es ist so, dass ich vom 30.7 - 1.8. auf dem Mountainbike.de-Treffen bin und eine Woche später für zwei Wochen in Österreich zum Biken mit nem Kumpel. Ich würde sagen, dass ich danach erst hier loslegen werde...


----------



## Blumenwiese (24. Juli 2004)

Ja meld dich einfach wenn du zurück bist 

Dann hab ich auch meinen Camelbak


----------



## MetalWarrior (25. Juli 2004)

Fahre heute mit nem Kumpel zwischen 2 und 3 Uhr los Richtung Langener Waldsee und noch n bissl wo anders hin. Wer Lust und zeit hat kann gerne zum Waldsee kommen oder nen Treffpunkt ausmachen (z.B. langener Krankenhaus)! Wäre schön, wenn noch jemand mitkommen würde...  


Greets, WM !!!


*EDIT: Wir treffen uns ca. 3 Uhr (oder etwas später) am Bahnhof von Götzenhain!*


----------



## Blumenwiese (25. Juli 2004)

arg.. eben kam ein anruf, der mir die geplante bike tour strich. bzw fürhestens auf 6 uhr verschob. wär gern mitgekommen. dann mach ich mich heute nachmittag/abend mal richtung traisa oder frankenstein auf.

wie lange biste jetzt noch da mw? ich kann nachmittags oft auch unter der woche.


----------



## MetalWarrior (26. Juli 2004)

Also, ein neuer Vorschlag: Der Krobinator wohnt ja in Firedrichsdorf. Wenn wir da am Nachmittag hinfahren (Ghostlector hat vielleicht auch Zeit), wär doch mal ganz nett...


----------



## Blumenwiese (26. Juli 2004)

heut?
bin ab ca. 16 uhr wieder da.


----------



## ghostlector (26. Juli 2004)

i gude wie
wie weit ist es mit dem bike?


----------



## Blumenwiese (26. Juli 2004)

Meinst du meins?
Steuersatz kommt diese woche irgendwann. Und dann muss ich noch auf die Presse warten. Auch diese Woche.
Aber ich fahr so auch schon rum. Soviel kaputt wird nicht gehen 
Ist ja nur der alte Steuersatz. Bzw eig. liegts an der Kralle. Naja was solls kommt halt ein neuer rein.

Wollen wir mal was nicht so spontanes ausmachen? Weil bei mir ist sponant oft schwerer.

gruss max


----------



## ghostlector (26. Juli 2004)

nein ich meine mach f.dorf
mein bike ist platt das ist zum :kotz:  :kotz:
s.album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (26. Juli 2004)

Mir wäre ja was nicht so spontanes auch lieber...

Wo? Wann? Vorschläge?


EDIT: Morgen fahre ich mit 2 Leuten am Langener Waldsee und zur NS-Strecke. Danach nochmal Waldsee und sicher auch nochmal den netten Trail am Angler-See. Ich denke mal, dass wir so ca. 11 oder 12 Uhr losfahren werden...


----------



## Blumenwiese (26. Juli 2004)

12 Uhr  Da arbeite ich. 
Wie siehts die nächsten Tage aus? Mitw. Fr.?
Mal richtung Frankenstein? Oder doch Waldsee?

@ghostlector: Garantiefall? Sieht nit schön aus. Wo kann man denn dein 2. Bike sehen? Das war doch das Schnäppchen, wo du über die Autobahn in 1 Std musstest, damit der Händler noch offen hat. oder?

Gruss Max


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Juli 2004)

Mitwoch geht noch. Donnerstag nicht mehr, weil ich da dann alle Vorbereitungen für das Mountainbike.de Treffen machen muss. Freitag gehts dann, wie schon gesagt, dort hin, bis Sonntag...

Danach kann ich wieder einige Tage fahren. Samstag gehts auf nach Östereich. Jipppiiieeeee!   


@ Ghostlector: Hast du das Ghost zufällig bei Uni-Bikes in Frankfurt gekauft?


----------



## ghostlector (27. Juli 2004)

gude

@ MW
 das bike nein nur rahmen hab ich bei  starbike(gypzy) im internet gekauft
 und heut eist mein hinterbau gekommen  hat nur 8 tage gedauert TOPPPP!!!!   
morgen am MI hab ich keine zeit
@ Blumew.
mein 2bike  s.Album


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Juli 2004)

War eben spontant mit nem Freund am Frankenstein. Bin auch seine HS33 mal kurz Probegefahren. In Ordnung. Naja meine haben es heute auch getan. Denn ich hab sie nach etlichen Anläufen gefunden. Besagte Rinne. Zwar habe ich nirgends wie viele erzählten ein R an den Bäumen gesehen, nur einen Stirch. Aber Respekt! Sehr schön und anspruchsvoll. Hab mich nur einmal gelegt. Aber das war wie man vermuten kann an der Ampel aufm Heimweg. Vorne übers rad beim Stop.    

@Ghost: schade. am We?


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (27. Juli 2004)

apropos ferien.......ich hab jetzt welche   
noch 4 1/2 wochen. kann also ganztags ^^

meine längste tour bisher war 10 stunden: Pfungstadt -> Darmstadt (zwischendurch mitm Bike im McDrive.......lol) Arheiligen -> Weiterstadt -> wieder Pungscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (29. Juli 2004)

So mein Camelbak ist da, wir können los 
Naja ich würd mal Sonntag vorschlagen. Ansonsten werd ich vorraussichtlich im Freibad zu erreichen sein. Aber Sonntag könnte ich. Wie siehts bei euch aus?
Frankenstein...


----------



## ghostlector (30. Juli 2004)

a ja!!!!!! 
und die uhrzeit?


----------



## Blumenwiese (30. Juli 2004)

Mittags? 14 Uhr?
hab eben neuen steuersatz eingebaut. und nun hat das teil kein spiel mehr. juchu.


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. August 2004)

c.o.b.r.a. schrieb:
			
		

> (zwischendurch mitm Bike im McDrive.......lol)



YEAH, endlich jemand, der sowas auch macht...!


----------



## Blumenwiese (1. August 2004)

lol. solange du noch fahren kannst mit der mcdrive tüte, fahr ich gerne mit dir 
heute wars richtig schön. nochmal @ghost und cobra. 

ich dachte du wärst weg MW..?


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. August 2004)

Ja, FR, SA in Meiningen und SO nach Frühstück wieder zurück...

Diesen SA gehts dann in die Steiermark!


----------



## ghostlector (2. August 2004)

@mw & Blumew.
frenki geht noch die woche bevor du weg bist  ODER!!!!  undefinedaber hallo


----------



## ghostlector (2. August 2004)

@mw & Blumew.
frenki geht noch die woche bevor du weg bist  ODER!!!!aber hallo


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (2. August 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> lol. solange du noch fahren kannst mit der mcdrive tüte...........


 war nur ein McFlurry......und das hab ich aufm parkplatz gegessen  



			
				Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> heute wars richtig schön. nochmal @ghost und cobra.


 jop......besonders runter für dich denk ich mal.   das war die echte rinne !!! ^^


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. August 2004)

Näähhh, ich glaub die Woche wirds nix mehr. Muss mein Bike erstmal fertig machen für den Urlaub. Morgen kommts wieder vom Bremse entlüften (vordere - hintere ist schon) und dann muss ich noch ein paar Testfahrten hier machen. Dann noch einge Vorbereitungen treffen und Sachen kaufen. Ich denke nicht, dass ich da groß was machen kann. Ich sach dann aber auf jeden Fall beschied, wenn ich wieder da bin...! 

Viel Spaß euch in der Zwischenzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (3. August 2004)

Ich hätte Mitw. eingeplant. Mind. einmal hoch und runter düsen.
Fr fahr ich vorraussichtlich auch weg. und mal sehen wie lange ich weg bin. etwas durch Deutschland kutschen.
Aber will vorher nochmal hin.
@cobra. Naja die bin ich ja schon gefahren die Rinne, war schon die richtige. Diese Serpentinen bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber die fand ich auch net schön.  Vieleicht wenn ich noch 10kg Blei ans Bike hefte und mir ein paar Nokian DH Reifen drauf tue.

@MW viel Spass! sag bescheid wenn du wieder da bist.


----------



## Blumenwiese (5. August 2004)

@ghost Riese wurde vorerst gecancelt. Leider. Deswegen bin ich doch noch hier.  fr abend? vieleicht fahr ich heute mittag auch mal hin.
kannst dich ja melden bzw ich schrebi dir kurz wenn und wann ich los will.
gruß


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (6. August 2004)

jo die serpents sind shit.........wollt ich dir auch nur mal zeigen


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (8. August 2004)

MOIN MOIN ich komme auch aus nähe groß-gerau genauer aus stockstadt am rhein (kennt kein schwein  ) . ich hätte auch bock zur frankenstein zu gurken aber es geht leider nur am wochenende weil ich bis 17 uhr arbeiten muss.
 ich hoffe mein steuersatz kommt nächste woche noch dann fahre ich mit nen kumpel vieleicht nach frankenstein!!sa. oder son.


----------



## Blumenwiese (9. August 2004)

Ehrgeiz86 schrieb:
			
		

> MOIN MOIN ich komme auch aus nähe groß-gerau genauer aus stockstadt am rhein (kennt kein schwein  ) . ich hätte auch bock zur frankenstein zu gurken aber es geht leider nur am wochenende weil ich bis 17 uhr arbeiten muss.
> ich hoffe mein steuersatz kommt nächste woche noch dann fahre ich mit nen kumpel vieleicht nach frankenstein!!sa. oder son.


Klasse und noch einer mehr. 
Jo nach 17 Uhr passt doch auch unter der Woche. Solange es noch geringfügig hell ist. Man muss ja nicht gleich 10 mal hoch fahren. 

Ich werd mich die Tage öfters auf machen, hab nämlich Urlaub. Also wenn interesse besteht gegen 17-18 Uhr oder so.
Nur heute (Montag) nicht.


----------



## visionthing (9. August 2004)

ich bin für sowas auch gerne zu haben.
Komme aus Modau und hab dank den semsterferien auch jede menge zeit.


----------



## Blumenwiese (9. August 2004)

supi. fängt ja an langsam sehr gemütlich zu werden.
ich freu mich mit euch mal zu fahren. wie sieht es die nächsten wochen aus?

gruß max


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (9. August 2004)

also wenn alles gut geht fahre ich am samstag (genau um welche zeit weiß ich noch nicht aber die sage ich euch früh genug bescheid) und was fahrt ihr denn eigentlich so?? also ich fahre irgendwie alles zusammen auf einmal    nur ich habe ein kleines problem ich habe nicht mehr die beste ausdauer   
ich schaffe es zwar zur frankenstein hoch zu fahren aber fragt lieber nicht wie    schöööööööönnnnnnnnn LANGSAMMMM   ALSO BITTE NICHT MECKERN    UND  bin ich dann der einzige der mit nem hardtail die rinne oder sonstwas runter gurkt?? 

p.s wie alt seit ihr denn (i`m 18)?? und sagt mal was ihr für bikes habt?? also ich habe nen azonic ds1 selbstaufbau

puuuhhhh kann nicht mehr schreiben


----------



## Blumenwiese (9. August 2004)

Also ich schreibe nur über meine wenigkeit. Ghost hat seine Bike in der Galerie. Cobra weiß nicht ob er ein foto hat.

Und damit sind wir zu 2, die wir mit nem Hardteil die Rinne runter gurken.
Zum hochfahren. Naja mehr schlecht als recht. Ghost war immer vorne dran. (das muss an den klickies liegen.      ) ich kämof mich mit 7-8 zu dem punkt wo ghost dann immer wartet. ich schiebe der geselligkeit auch mal gerne.
naja und runter: wir treffen uns unten. 

Alter: 20. 

Achso foto vom bike hier:





Samstag würd ich mitkommen, wenn es die Zeit zulässt.
Wer wäre noch dabei? 2x hoch und 2x runter?

gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (10. August 2004)

servus 
na vielleicht klappt es mal mit mehr leuten zu fahren als mit drei!
ich bin am SA bastimt dabei und nächste woche habe ich zwei wochen urlaub

undefined((das muss an den klickies liegen. )) HA HA


----------



## Blumenwiese (10. August 2004)

war heute spontan da. Also kann auch die ganze woche, wenn jemand lust und zeit hat.
@ghost der weg hinter dem polizeihauptgeb. ist teils richtig schön. bin da n bisal durch den wald gekurvt.

Achja das mit den klickies stimmt natürlich nicht. Muss wohl eher der dämpfer sein, der die energie aus dem tritt in fahrtrichtung leitet.
aber es kann auf keinen Fall an der Kondition liegen.


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (10. August 2004)

also der eine kann leider nicht weil er mit seiner schneke  was unternehmen will (der typ fährt mit nen gt zazkar und ner  wedge(130mm) rum   weil sein brodie kaputt ist hat 7risse aber VERDAMMT was der kerl für ne ausdauer hat und was der alles drauf hat echt GEIL ohne in hättte ich nichts draufv der hat mir fast alles beigebracht!! und vielleicht bekomme ich noch einen mit wenn der nicht in urlaub ist!!(muss mal anrufen) und wenn,bin ich halt alleine mit euch  unterwegs. aber welche zeit denn ungefähr??



> 2x hoch und 2x runter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (10. August 2004)

achso hier ein pic

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/5668Goettin_3.jpg

und hier findet ihr noch mehr pics:
http://www.wheelsoverfrankfurt.de/


ach und ihr meine bikes das scott ist mein altes steht zuhause auseinander gebaut und meine neues azonic


----------



## visionthing (10. August 2004)

also samstag bin ich dabei, wann und wo treffen?

also ich fahr ein ghost fr 5500 foto hab ich nicht; ist aber sowieso noch alles original.

Alter: 22
und die kondition naja schaun mehr ma


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (10. August 2004)

ich denk mal oben am parkplatz oder?? uhrzeit weiß ich nicht müssen wir noch alle über legen und wie finden wir uns jeder ne rote rose zum erkennen mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (10. August 2004)

das zum springen? hm... so dirt sprünge sind da bei den serpentinen. aber ich meine die sieht man von der straße net. 
aber klaro fahren wir da runter. ist ein spass. selbst wenn ich nur bremse 

achja es geht (mir zumindest) um den fun. Ich kann nix, bin nicht schnell, aber habe spass.


----------



## Blumenwiese (10. August 2004)

Ehrgeiz86 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk mal oben am parkplatz oder?? uhrzeit weiß ich nicht müssen wir noch alle über legen und wie finden wir uns jeder ne rote rose zum erkennen mitnehmen



lol.
öhm wie ihr wollt. wenn ghost mitkommt, treffen wir uns bestimmt wieder in da city. ansonsten alternativ auch unten an der bank beim brünnchen frankensteinstraße.

War das jetzt Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## ghostlector (11. August 2004)

> 2x hoch und 2x runter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (11. August 2004)

> ansonsten alternativ auch unten an der bank beim brünnchen frankensteinstraße.



woooo


----------



## Blumenwiese (12. August 2004)

@ghost: sollte passen.

unten, wo die brücke über die strasse geht. Da ist eine bank mit so einem kleinen brunnen. (wasserlauf)
naja wenn du es nicht kennst wird es besser sein sich oben zu treffen.


----------



## visionthing (12. August 2004)

samstag mittag ist gut.

Den Brunnen kenn ich auch nicht und komme da wohl auch nicht vorbei wenn ich von frankenhausen rüber fahre.


----------



## Blumenwiese (12. August 2004)

o.k. dann treffen wir uns am besten oben 

wir haben bis jetzt immer ca 20-30 min gebraucht bis nach eberstadt. und dann für den anstieg bestimmt auch nochmal 20-30 min. (nach meiner fahrweise ohne klickies berechnet )

auf welche uhrzeit wir da kommen, das überlass ich euch mal, hab gerade meine kopfrechenschwache minute.


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (12. August 2004)

also währ es am besten wir treffen uns "spätetestens" (wie schreibt man das   )um 13.30 oben am großen tor(eingang burg frankenstein   ) oder ??


----------



## Blumenwiese (12. August 2004)

joa gute idee 

erkennungszeichen? string? 
ne.. also ghost werdet ihr nicht übersehen.
mich denke ich auch net.

der eine halt mit klickies und der andere ohne.


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (12. August 2004)

> erkennungszeichen? string?



 da müsst ihr euch baer so hinsetzen das man euch auf von hinten sieht      

ich denke mich könnt ihr auch net übersehen ich habe gelbe hs 33 und nen met para chute helm auf (in orange) sowie ne gefälschte okleay(  ) brille   (spanien)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (12. August 2004)

das mit den hs33 bekomm ich noch hin. der rest wird schwer. achja und wenn wir uns verlieren: treffpunkt ist melibocus oben da wo es eis gibt.!!

   

wer kommt denn jetzt alles?
ghost, ehrgeiz86, visionthing, ich.. noch weR?


----------



## visionthing (13. August 2004)

Mit nem string scheuer ich mir doch den ganzen Arsch an meinem beschissenen sattel auf; SR Nitrox => listenpreis ca. 2 Döner dafür völlig ohne Polsterung aber mit fetten sinnlosen ziernähten.

ok also dann um halb 2 am Tor.

also mich werdet ihr bestimmt nicht übersehn, bin nicht alzu klein (1,98m) und trag nen grauschwarzen giro helm.


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. August 2004)

f**k Wetter!!!
Fahren wir trotzdem? Mir würde es glaube ich nicht so viel ausmachen.


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (14. August 2004)

moin moin

scheiß wetter   !!! ich glaub wir sollten es verschieben ich habe nämlich kein bock auf die fresse zu fliegen nur weil es regnet und rutschig is (und keine lust zum bike putzen) wenn morgen das wetter besser is können wir doch auch noch hinfahren (selbe zeit und ort) oder??? also ich fahre morgen auf jeden fall wenn das wetter stimmt!!! meldet euch mal


----------



## visionthing (14. August 2004)

also ich hätte kein problem zu fahren, ist nicht mehr so heiss das hat auch was.
EDIT:
Nachdem ich mit dem Hund draussen war muss ich sagen es ist doch nicht so das wahre. Also dann morgen wenn gutes wetter ist.


----------



## ghostlector (14. August 2004)

also bis morgen


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. August 2004)

hm.. o.k. morgen muss ich schauen. Geplant war langener Waldsee zum Schwimmen. Naja ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht dran 
Also denke bin auch dabei.

Schade Schade... 
Ansonsten unter der Woche ginge bei mir auch. Soll Montag ja wieder schöner werden.


----------



## ghostlector (15. August 2004)

@visionthing und Blumenw.
war topppp heute !!! müssen wir umbedingt noch mal machen die woche!
und alle gut heim gekommen?


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (15. August 2004)

sooo jungs ab montag bin ich fahrbereit (BLUMENWIESE WEIß BESCHEID) und JETZT VERSICHERE ICH EUCH DAS ICH MIT KOMM EGAL OB ES PISST ODER NET ALSO AB MONTAG NACH 17UHR KANN ICH IMMER FAHREN und wochende sowieso  und ich kaufe mir morgen 1 schläuch und 2packungen flickzeug  

p.s. wo seit ihr runter gefahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (15. August 2004)

ja hat echt spaß gemacht!

@Ehrgeiz bist du wegen nem platten nicht gekommen?

ich bin auf jedenfall wieder dabei und mein Lager hab ich fest bekommen mit nem glücklicherweise genau passendem schlitzschraubenzieher kam ich an den Kettenblättern vorbei und konnte gegenhalten.

adios


----------



## Blumenwiese (16. August 2004)

Jap war wirklich eine klasse Tour. Zu meiner vewunderung konnte ich gestern die Nacht noch durchmachen, ohne wirklich müde zu sein. Denn die Tour war schon nicht ganz ohne. 3 Mal hoch und runter... Vieleicht liegts daran, dass ich keine Klickies hatte 

Ja sagt bescheid, ich schau ob ich kann und wie es wird. Nächste Woche kann aich fast die ganze Zeit.

Das beste war an der Tour, als der Förster zur Jagt auf Ghost und Blumenwiese geblasen hat.     

So long gruß
max


----------



## visionthing (16. August 2004)

wie euch hat noch der Förster gejagt? erzähl mal


----------



## Blumenwiese (16. August 2004)

waren gerade am eingang der Rinne, und haben kurz gehalten. (BTW. Ghost hat wieder sein spv system (oder wie heißt das bei der sherman?) auf jedenfall das "lockoutähnliche" system vergessen vom uphill zu deaktivieren. ) naja und wir standen so am Anfang der Rinne, und plötzlich ertönte eine Jagdfanfare. Naja und dann sind wir schnell weg. Ghost war eh schon über alle Berge und ich fand ihn erst wieder auf dem Parkplatz. Hm.. müssen gute Downhillklickies sein.


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (16. August 2004)

> @Ehrgeiz bist du wegen nem platten nicht gekommen?



ja weil ich kein ersatzschlauch habe und kein flickzeug (gehe jetzt kaufen)

ALSO ich habe mir am samstag das ier bestellt (weil meine kettenführung am arsch ist und ich noch keine gescheiten bikehandschuhe habe  habe ich mir die auch gleich mitbestellt!!

kettenführung:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=412 

(gibt schönere aber funkt und is günstig  , brauche keine MRP

handschuhe:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=48_71&products_id=2279


(sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## ghostlector (16. August 2004)

@ blume
hast du Ehrgeiz86 gesagt das ich ein platten gehabt habe
weil er sich flickzeug holen will?
das lockoutähnliche system  heißt RTA 2 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (16. August 2004)

> @ blume
> hast du Ehrgeiz86 gesagt das ich ein platten gehabt habe
> weil er sich flickzeug holen will?



nein ich hatte am sonntag morgen en plattenund hatte kein flickzeug und ersatzschlauch deswegen habe ich mir gerade ersatz geholt!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (16. August 2004)

Huch, habe nix gemacht 

Ich machmorgen den Gang zum Fahrrad geschäft und tausch meine Handschuhe um.

wann fahren wir?


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (16. August 2004)

also meine sachen sind heute bei bike-mailorder raus gegangen also müssten die ALLERSPÄTESTENS am DONNERSTAG DA SEIN !! den ich habe keine lust das mir die kette abspringt beim runter fahren und außerdem will ich endlich mal mit gescheiten bike handschuhe fahren die wenigstens grip haben


----------



## ghostlector (16. August 2004)

biken wir morgen ? ja ja ja ja  super alle dabei so um 1730 o 1800 
ich habe erst ab DO. urlaub der franzmann ist noch nicht zurück !!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (16. August 2004)

Ohje die Franzosen...

Morgen abend kann ich vorraussichtlich nicht. Das klärt sich aber erst morgen den Tag über. Ich schreibe dir dann ne sms ghost, ob ich komme etc.
bis dann.


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (18. August 2004)

Ehrgeiz86 schrieb:
			
		

> MOIN MOIN ich komme auch aus nähe groß-gerau genauer aus stockstadt am rhein (kennt kein schwein  ) .....



doch, ich kenns !!! da hab ich mal ne zeit lang schulsport gehabt (Kanu).




			
				Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Cobra weiß nicht ob er ein foto hat. .....



ne hab ich net.....könnt aber eins machen. haben ja jetzt auch endlich ne DigiCam


----------



## Blumenwiese (18. August 2004)

Dann mal los.  Btw. Morgen kann ich leider nur Vormittags. :-(
Ist momentan doch alles etwas voller.
Nächste woche wenn ghost vormittags kann wirds aber bessser.

Wie war eure Tour? Sorry konnte gestern terminlich nicht.


----------



## visionthing (18. August 2004)

war ne schöne tour aber echt anstrengend, ghost musste sich mit dem tempo ganzschön zurück halten damit ich ihm folgen konnte.

sind am Frankenstein gestartet nach Seeheim abgefahren dann nach Alsbach und den Melibokus hoch und wieder zurück.


----------



## Blumenwiese (18. August 2004)

Ach woher kenne ich die Tour nur  Die sind wir als wir das 1. Mal gefahren sind auch gefahren. Jaja Ghost und seine Klickies.


----------



## ghostlector (18. August 2004)

schöner downhill fast unfahrbar+ förster auf einem hochsitz

endlich urlaub bis 6.9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (18. August 2004)

> Jaja Ghost und seine Klickies



also daran kann es nicht liegen es sei denn meine funktionierten nicht   

Die Abfahrt nach seeheim war garnicht so ohne besonders diese steile Wurzelpassage am schluss war echt hart.

ach du hast ja das Foto von mir hochgeladen; ich seh ja garnicht so platt aus wie ich war.


----------



## Blumenwiese (19. August 2004)

Das mit dem Förster will ich mal genau wissen. HAtte er nun eine Schrotflinte? Hat er Ghost erwischt? 
Und wann fahren wir nächstes mal? Sonntag kann ich sehr gut. Samstag könnte auch noch passen.  Vorher wird sehr sehr sehr schwer. Außer ihr könnt morgen früh. sprich donnerstag.

Gruß Max


----------



## visionthing (19. August 2004)

also donnerstag ist ja jetzt schon und geht bei mir leider nicht; am WE hab ich auf jedenfall Zeit!

Also der Förster hat wohl einfach nur auf seinem Hochsitz gelauert und da Ghost im gegensatz zu mir wohgl nihct nur auf die Strecke gestaart hat wurde er entdeckt und wir sind schnell rechts abgebogen.


----------



## ghostlector (19. August 2004)

"hier ist der förster magnet"
"zwei mal gefahren und zwei förster" 10punkte

gude
samstag halten wir mal fest sonntag auch !
MO und DI geht bei mir 99% nicht


----------



## visionthing (19. August 2004)

so wie es aussieht kann ich nun doch nicht denn mein dämpfer ist im eimer, das ventil ist gebrochen.

Mal schaun wie ich an ein neues komme ansonsten muss ich den dämpfer wohl einschicken und das kann dauern.


----------



## ghostlector (19. August 2004)

mann mann was machst du dennnnnnn!
drei BIKES mit BIKERN passen bei mir ins auto hab es heute getestet ohne das man(n) sie aus einander bauen muß.
Dämpfer ich häte da einen aber der ist bissel lang! testen?
im ebay einen kaufen für paar  und dann wieder verkaufen!!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (19. August 2004)

Supi. wann wollen wir denn da hin? Haben die Sonntags auf? 
Samstagstour? so dass ich gegen 17 uhr wieder zuhause sein kann? wär super.
Ich spring mal so aufs fahrrad.


----------



## visionthing (19. August 2004)

naja ich hab die verschiedenen einbau möglichkeiten ausprobiert und hatte kaum luft im dämpfer hab mich aufs bike gesetzt und knack das ventil ist am hinterbau gegen die Aufnahme gestoßen.

Meinst du den ~225er dämpfer den du bei dir mal eingebaut hattest und dein Oberrohr dannach nach vorne abgefallen ist?


----------



## ghostlector (19. August 2004)

Meinst du den ~225er dämpfer den du bei dir mal eingebaut hattest und dein Oberrohr dannach nach vorne abgefallen ist?[/QUOTE]

230mm das oberrohr bleibt gleich je nach den wie du ihm einbaust nur das bike war bei mir sau hoch !
ich schau mal im ebay mach einen dämpfer für dich!
ich habe gedacht nechste woche am MI da hin zu fahren ich denke es ist dan nicht so voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (20. August 2004)

Also wie siehts mit morgen aus?
Ich hab eben wieder mal gemerkt, dass ich keine Klickies habe. Hat sich gezogen, und ich war total feddisch.
Aber bin auch fast aus versehen den Drop gefahren.
Achja und die Schanze am Ende habe ich nachdem ich sie bis jetzt 5-6 mal ängstlich umfahren habe endlich wieder gefahren. die mit dem Baumstamm ganz am Ende.


----------



## ghostlector (20. August 2004)

a ja sag wann?????
und ich sage frenki + meli TOPPPPP!
 vison..... kann nicht denke ich mal  wegen dämpfer oder????


----------



## Blumenwiese (21. August 2004)

Also wenn dann sehr früh. so dass ich gegen 16-17 uhr wieder da bin. morgen ist terminkalender auch wieder voll. 
also wenn wir ne 3-4 std zour einplanen müsste es 12 uhr ca sein. besser aber 11 uhr los.. 
Wenn du da schon wach bist... 
schreib mal hier rein wenns passt.


----------



## ghostlector (21. August 2004)

ich bin wach!!!
also 11uhr merk


----------



## Blumenwiese (21. August 2004)

muss canceln!!!! schwester hat mir noch einen Termin dazwischen geschoben. muss um 11 Uhr wo sein. Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn sch....
Damit müssen wir es auf morgen verschieben.
11uhr?12 uhr?
merck.!!
sorry und gruß


----------



## MetalWarrior (24. August 2004)

Hi, da bin ich wieder!

Aber morgen fahren wir noch zu meiner Oma nach Hamburg. Montag nächste Woche komme ich wieder und dann hab ich sicher auch wieder Zeit zum Biken!   


Cya, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (24. August 2004)

soooo
was ist mit morgen bike park 
also laut wette.de ist das regen risiko dort geringer als im erzhausen  
ALSO JA? & NEIN? ODER AM DO


----------



## visionthing (24. August 2004)

wie gesagt ich kann leider nicht; melde mich aber wenn ich wieder startklar bin. Adios und viel Spaß


----------



## visionthing (25. August 2004)

so sieht jetzt doch mittlerweile anders aus, ich könnte morgen doch und einen Dämpfer hab ich nun auch wieder.

Nur das Wetter macht mir jetzt ein bisschen sorgen bin eben ne runde gefahren und konnte mich bei dem Wind kaum auf dem Rad halten.

adios


----------



## ghostlector (25. August 2004)

war zu dort supppeeeerrr! ich bin blond! :kotz: 
egal
also morgen zum hausberg ? ja oder !
was macht der dämpfer tut seine arbeit ?
wir sind dann zum hausberg 2 gefahren


----------



## visionthing (25. August 2004)

hmm pech gehabt; Blond? das muss ich übersehen haben, hattest ja auch meistens nen helm auf.  
Hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem spaß.

Also wenn du mit Hausberg den Frankenstein meinst dann gerne. 
Der Dämpfer scheint prima zu funktionieren irgendwie viel angenehmer als der alten nur beim Einbau hatte ich mit den Buchsen ziemlich zu kämpfen.


----------



## ghostlector (25. August 2004)

ja 
blume kommt auch mit ! oder?


----------



## Blumenwiese (25. August 2004)

jau, wenns vormittags ist, und so bis 3-4 uhr geht 

wann gibts das [email protected]?
meine fotos sind nit so dolle nur die beiden von dir sind ganz lustig, kommen bald 
--> morgen nochmal am drop versuchen?  diesmal lass ich dich auch nur 2 mal laufen.


----------



## ghostlector (25. August 2004)

@ blume 
1000 merck und wo sind die fotos
@vison
1100 oben
OK?


----------



## visionthing (25. August 2004)

1100 geht klar


----------



## Blumenwiese (26. August 2004)

lustig wars mal wieder 
fotos sind oben. Und die Kamera hat den schauer auch trocken überlebt. Dank Camelbak.

@ghost wie komm ich in dein Mediencenter?

@fritz kannst du mir nochmal deine Handynr schicken? pm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (26. August 2004)

nass war der Rückweg; wie ist es euch denn ergangen? also ich war ja sowas von Nass, da hätte ich auch gleich schwimmen gehn können.
@Wiese mit Blumen PM kommt gleich und das eine Foto von mir am Drop sieht ja mehr als dämlich aus *rofl* sieht aus als würde ich versuchen zu gehen als ob ich schwerelos wäre.

adios


----------



## Blumenwiese (26. August 2004)

mit leichtigkeit über den drop 

ja nass ist kein ausdruck mehr. ich weiß nur, dass bei mir alles innerhalb des camelbaks trocken war, und das war auch das einzige was trocken war.

mein knie tut ein bischen weh vom sturz  aber nichts schlimmes.


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (29. August 2004)

Ehrgeiz86 schrieb:
			
		

> achso hier ein pic
> 
> http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/5668Goettin_3.jpg
> 
> ...




für was brauchst du 3 bikes ?


----------



## ghostlector (31. August 2004)

biken !?
frenki bis meli 
am DO hat jemand lust zeit?
uhrzeit 1000uhr

-----__o
---_\ <,
-- @ / @


----------



## visionthing (31. August 2004)

schickes bildchen 

ich denke da werde ich mitkommen.


----------



## Blumenwiese (31. August 2004)

jaja die Arbeit. kann nurnoch nach 18 Uhr :-(
Muss mir auch jetzt mal eine Beleuchtung basteln, für den Winter.
Macht mal schön Fotos und Videos.


----------



## MetalWarrior (1. September 2004)

Bin wieder da...


Jetzt wo ich die Fotos gesehen hab, weis ich, dass ich den Ghostlector und den Fritz schonmal am Meli gesehen hab. An dieser Bank da. Da saßen zwei Typen mit Ghost Bikes und der eine hatte ne gelbe Jacke (Fritz) und der andere sah aus, wie der Ghostlector. Ich bin mit meinem Kumpel (auch Biker) und meinen Eltern dort durch die Büsche von einem Steilhang gekommen und ihr habt da auf der Bank gehockt. Misst, warum hab ich nix gesagt?    Mach ich doch sonst immer...


----------



## Blumenwiese (3. September 2004)

So. Also bei mir ist es momentan schwer. Einziger Tag in der Woche könnt der Dienstag sein, da ich da Berufsschule habe und vorraussichtlich nicht gegen 18:00 sondern früher zurück bin. Ich geb bescheid und würde mich auf eine Dienstägliche runde freuen. Ansonsten kann ich nur am Wochenende.

Denn bis ich von der Arbeit zuhause bin ist es 18:30 und zum Biken fertig dann 19:00. Deswegen brauch ich jetzt bald mal Beleuchtung. Also bauen.

@ghost: Bin momentan am überlegen ob es nicht doch ein Ghostrahmen wird. Denn ich finde keinen Händler der Cube Rahmen verkauft. Wisst ihr das was außer multicycle? Die haben den XC nicht mehr in der Größe. Ärgerlich.

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der Firefly und der Flick?
Alternative wäre die Breakeout 150  
Denke bis Weihnachten ist das entschieden und angeschafft. wann gehen denn in der bikebranche immer die Preise runter? Also von den 2004er Modellen.?

Grüße aus der Mittagspause


----------



## visionthing (3. September 2004)

Citybike hat doch Cube oder haben die nur kompletträder, baisikle oder so ähnlich hat ghost räder ich hab meins bei mhw-bikehouse bestellt.

Wenn es ein Ghost wird könnten wir bald nen Ghost Biker Club aufmachen.  

Hoffe es wird bald mal wieder was mit biken.

edit:
passt die Breakout überhaupt die hat doch ein 1,5" Steuerrohr da brauchst du glaub ich nen anderen Rahmen wenn du 150 willst dann nimm dir doch die Z1 150 FR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (3. September 2004)

Nimm blos kein Cube, die haben einen sau miesen Service!!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (3. September 2004)

Ich find cube irgendwie goil. Aber denke wird eher ein ghost. Doch schau ich mich da erst nach der Gabel um. Werd mich erstmal über die Gabel informieren und etwas sparen. dann kauf ich die gabel und danach wenns ein angebot gibt kommt der rahmen. 

wo könnte man denn günstig an ghostrahmen kommen? will kein komplettrad..


----------



## visionthing (3. September 2004)

bei CUBE gefallen mir nur die CC bikes.

so also auf der website von http://www.baisikl.de/ steht das sie Rahmen von Ghost haben frag doch einfach mal da ist zwar kein so toller laden aber vielleicht haben sie ja mal nen guten Preis.
Ansonsten: http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2005/haendlersuche.php


----------



## ghostlector (3. September 2004)

gude wie
im Frankfurtist ein ghost laden
60486 Frankfurt/M. Uni Bikes Homburger Str. 26 069-777990 069-777550 
habe mein lenker dort gekauft die haben rahmen auf lager da war noch ein 
Rahmen 44cm perfect BJ 03
FR Northshore  mit Vorbau: FSA DH-300 1.5"; Gabel: Manitou Sherman Breakout   ; Steuersatz: FSA The Big Fat Pig 1.5"; fÃ¼r ca.1100-1200â¬
die beste zeit zum kaufen ist jetz vor der messe ich glaube sie hat heute schon angefangen 
die neuen enduroÂ´s   nicht so tollllllll

http://www.ghost-bikes.de

firefly :titanfedern 1,1/8 zoll oder 1,5zoll FW110mm-130mm 2003
2004  90mm-130mm spv gabelschaft alu
flick:  stahlfedern = paar gr mehr 1,1/8 zoll FW110mm-130mm 2003
2004  90mm-130mm ohne spv gabelschaft stahl
gabeln: klick
http://www.answerproducts.com/items.asp?deptid=1&itemid=122&cvar1=9/3/2004+10:58:58+AM


----------



## Blumenwiese (4. September 2004)

das rahmenangebot klingt sehr gut. werd gleich morgen mal anrufen was sie für angebote haben.

einzelrahmen oder rahmen + gabel.

wie siehts mit der rahmenhöhe aus?
hab jetzt ein 18". Sollte also lieber 17" sein oder?

Der Northshore gefällt mir gut. mal sehen.... Konto plündern


----------



## Blumenwiese (4. September 2004)

o.k. northshore ist ausverkauft.
er hat mir davon auch abgeraten aufgrund meiner größe, da es das nicht unter 44 cm gibt.
angebot: RT Dual mit manitou swinger spv für 899 
was haltet ihr davon? werd jetzt nochmal bei den anderen bikeläden in der region rumtelefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (4. September 2004)

also meiner ist ein 44er 17,5 und der ist dir doch nicht zu groß !!! besser du fährst da hin 
rt dual sehr schön schöne farbe sehr sehr stabil würde ich mal sagen aber nur 100mm FW laut ghost glaube ich aber nicht!


----------



## visionthing (4. September 2004)

Das Dual sieht echt klasse aus ist halt für Dual gedacht und deshalb so winzig ich glaube nicht das es Sinn macht wenn du damit auch Touren fahren willst.
Wenn das Dual Fully auch mehr Federweg hätte als angegeben wäre das schon echt dumm von Ghost denn das würde beim Dual oder Dirt fahren doch nur stören weil es einem in den Hügeln den Ganzen Schwung wegfedert.

Ausserdem wird der Rahmen nur in diesem einen Bike verbaut nicht wie beim FR den sie ja auch im Northshore haben und da wurde der FEderweg ja richtig angegeben.


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. September 2004)

Bei Uni-Bike war ich auch schon ein paar mal. Macht nen ganz guten Eindruck, der Laden. Die hatten mal ein Angebot für ein Fr 5500er Rahmen von 03 für unter 700 Euro (könnten auch 550 gewesen sein). Leider war ein sehr schlechter Dämpfer von X-Fusion drin. Die Performance des Hecks war total mieß...  

www.starbike.com haben auch Ghost Bikes...

Würdest du auch andere Rahmen in Betracht ziehen?


EDIT: Das Dual Fully würde ich auch nicht nehmen, wenn du Touren fahren willst. Ansonsten finde ich das Ding sehr interessant. Es soll auch viel aushalten...


----------



## Skkain (6. September 2004)

Ja uni bike is lustig!!!!

Main bike is aber auch net schlecht !!!

Greets Skkain


Ps:Wollen wir uns dann mal treffen zum biken!!!
#Wie wärs mit Sonntag oder so?


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. September 2004)

Ja, am Wochenende sollten wir zusehen, dass wir mal in den Taunus oder (H)Odenwald kommen, oder?

Vielleicht mit den anderen aus dem Thread hier!?!?
(@ si oddärs  : Was macht ihr am Wochende?)


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## ghostlector (6. September 2004)

@ MW 
wir biken am wochenende am hausberg 1
kommt nach darmstadt 
@ blume&wiese
also ich habe morgen hoch urlaub fahren wir zum hausberg 1 ???
also vision ist auch dabei! stand heute 18uhr!
p.s hast du die email gelesen


----------



## visionthing (6. September 2004)

ja ich bin dabei wenn mein Knöchel keine mucken macht er ist doch ein bisschen geschwollen aber das wird schon bis morgen.
Am Wochenende hab ich prinzipiell Zeit bzw. kann mir alles so legen das es mitm Biken passt; sagt einfach bescheid wann und wo


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. September 2004)

Hausberg 1?  
Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## ghostlector (6. September 2004)

@mw 
PM gelesen ? alles klar


----------



## Blumenwiese (6. September 2004)

lol ...
zum thema. alles kla? paa aufs maul? 

danke @ ghost sitzt in 10 min weiter vor dem fernseher.
den downhhillfritzen habe ich mir schon angetan. gleich noch die bikereportage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (6. September 2004)

@ Ghost: Yepp, als kloar! 

Wie gesagt, mal sehen, ob wir nach DA kommen...


----------



## ghostlector (8. September 2004)

@ mw
 ich sage mal mit dem bike zum  aufwärmen also langen bis  erzhausen sind es 5 bis 6km 
erzhausen bis darmstadt 11 km und dann sind es nur noch ca 7 km in der gruppe ist es einfach  macht es mehr spaß nicht  so  zum   :kotz:


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. September 2004)

Wir sind am WE doch schon "ausgebucht". Einer von uns hat Geburtstag und wir werden zusammen am SA fahren. SO wird bei mir glaub ich nix...

Ich denke mal, dass es dafür nächstes WE klappen könnte!


----------



## visionthing (9. September 2004)

@ghostlector
dein internet geht wohl wieder, nochmal danke fürs Flicken, die Luft ist immernoch drin.

@mw
wo wollt ihr denn am Samstag fahren?

hab mir überlegt evtl. zu Ride to the Lake zu fahren hört sich echt gut an, was haltet ihr denn davon?


----------



## MetalWarrior (9. September 2004)

Am SA wollen wir bei Langen fahren (wer nähere Infos will: PM!  ) . Aber mal sehen, obs überhaupt was wird, denn es ist nicht so gutes Wetter vorhergesagt...


----------



## Blumenwiese (10. September 2004)

Sonntag wäre ich genau wie Samstag mittags für eine tour zu haben. frankenst?

ich bin hartes gewohnt. nicht ghost. regen schreckt uns nicht ab  nur förster...


----------



## ghostlector (11. September 2004)

aber hallo B.wiese SO ist gut aber nur bis 1630-1700.
p.s. b.wiese handy anmachen!!!
@ MW ne ne ne 
feiert ihr schon morgens 1000 bis 1800!!


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (11. September 2004)

visionthing schrieb:
			
		

> Citybike hat doch Cube oder haben die nur kompletträder, baisikle oder so ähnlich hat ghost räder ich hab meins bei mhw-bikehouse bestellt.



ich muss gestehen ich weiss es net; obwohl ichn cube hab. also im laden hab ich noch keine einzelnen rahmen gesehen.......vielleicht gibts in der werkstatt ja welche



			
				visionthing schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es ein Ghost wird könnten wir bald nen Ghost Biker Club aufmachen.



hey ich bin auch noch da   
und ich hab keine ghost 



PS: hab den bunnyhop jetzt auch mal hinbekommen *freu*
mitm nosewheelie haperts noch etwas.....entweder ich man zu lasch oder ich übertreibs mit der bremse komplett und leg mich fast hin lol


----------



## Blumenwiese (11. September 2004)

@ghost
jo akku war leer und ich war am eicher loch hinter gernsheim. und da hatten wir kein strom.
so bin ich gestern meine 35 km hin gefahren (in ca 1 1/4 stunde.) und heute zurück am Meli entlang. Aber die Kraft war nicht groß genug um noch hoch zu fahren.
Wegen morgen. ich denke für ne Runde bin ich zu haben, aber nicht zu viel, bin sehr geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (11. September 2004)

@ cobra
hey ich bin auch noch da   
und ich hab keine ghost 

die anderen auch nicht aber! :blume  vision und ich sind schon XXXmal zusammen  gefahren 
alles klar nicht 

  

also morgen 1100ok blume und vision +1h
und die noch bock haben zukommen ............°^^^°................^^.............


----------



## Blumenwiese (12. September 2004)

boa ******** so früh?`können wir es auf später verschieben? hab zuviel schlafdefizit.  naja **** it, 11 uhr merck? aber erwarte nicht zuviel, ich bin total platt...
gruß


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (13. September 2004)

von was biste denn platt ?
bei uns war dieses wochenende Kerb (für alle hochdeutschen: Kirchweih) ^^


----------



## Blumenwiese (13. September 2004)

platt. das kommt vom langen arbeiten gekoppelt mit feiern.! 
und diese woche sieht net besser aus.
man man man ich wollt doch mich mal um mein bike kümmern.

sehe es schon kommen, dass ich mir ein komplettes kaufe


----------



## ghostlector (13. September 2004)

du alter mann du ! komplett bikes ah ah welches?


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. September 2004)

ja ich alter mann. ne ich gebs noch net ganz auf mit dem zusammenbauen. achja das northshore hats mir angetan. aber ich schaue halt nach angeboten. starbike hat auch n paar neue drinne xm7500 oder so... wenn die das evo 2 nochmal rein bekommen nehm ich das 

aber morgen gibts erstmal schönen gemütlichen viedeoabend  nix mit biken

achja @ghost mich hat nen freund gefragt wasgau marathon. ich werd mitfahren. kannst wenn du zeit und lust hast ja auch mitfahren. ist am 16. 10.
meinereiner wird sich bestimmt nru die 45 km trauen, da ich sonst schieben muss 
aber geht ja um den fun... und viel. gibts vorher nochn paar klickies spendiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (14. September 2004)

mit biken ist bei mir leider zur zeit nicht viel bin tag täglich am pläne zeichnen und hab sonst für nix zeit.

@BW du willst ein rennen fahren, mit neuen klickies kannst du ja dann nur gewinnen.


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. September 2004)

Es wird nichts anderes zu erwarten sein 

Im Thread hier im Forum habe ich jedoch die letzten Plätze reserviert


----------



## visionthing (14. September 2004)

ich war eben auf deren Homepage und da steht das man sich für die Kurzstrecke nicht vorher anmelden muss und eine Beschränkung der Teilnehmer besteht soweit ich weiss auch nur für die Langstrecken.    


Übrigens jetzt am WE ist auch der ODW Bike Marathon.

adios


----------



## ghostlector (14. September 2004)

gude 
xm 7500 nee nee ca.110mm fw 
wie gesagt blume 1100 ist der evo2 weg 
http://cgi.ebayhttp://cgi.ebay.de/w...tem&item=7100162065&ssPageName=ADME:B:WN:DE:1 
matathon hört sich gut an   mal gucken
evo 2 mein traum!!!!aber ich glaube ramen gewicht 3,5 oder 4,5 kg egal!


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (14. September 2004)

wo fängt diser marathon an BW ?

*grübel* bin ich schonmal so weit gefahren ?


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. September 2004)

ghostlector schrieb:
			
		

> gude
> xm 7500 nee nee ca.110mm fw
> wie gesagt blume 1100 ist der evo2 weg
> http://cgi.ebayhttp://cgi.ebay.de/w...tem&item=7100162065&ssPageName=ADME:B:WN:DE:1
> ...



hab eben bei canyon geschaut, die haben auch ausverkauf. aber ich denke  es wird lieber ein ghost. spare noch etwas, dass ich mir dann vieleicht das komplette northshore oder sonst was kaufe.  als erstes gibts jetzt mal klickies für den marathon da. leide werd ich am we nicht schaffen mit euch zu fahren :-( wurde zu einer mtb touristik tour eingeladen  in roßbach oder so. aber das auch nur, wenn mir die dame an meiner seite nicht so sehr schafft 

man was schlimm ist, dass man nirgends mehr so einen tollesn evo II oder northshore rahmen bekommt. man man man...


----------



## ghostlector (15. September 2004)

neue hinterbau farbe test auf bike 2 s.Fotos  was bitte um antwotren, m.... und etc. !


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. September 2004)

@ Blumenwiese: Bei www.cnc-bike.de gibts gerade ein ganz geiles Angebot (aber nur wenn dir der 5th Element nix ausmacht): B1 Woodbumble Plus Rahmen für 899 Euro!

Oder vielleicht ein Norco Fully (wohl zur Zeit die besten Preis-/Leistungs-Angebote im FR/DH Sektor bei Komplettbikes), die es günstig bei www.dietz-funworld.de gibt!

Nur mal son paar Ideen...  


Greets, MW !!!

PS.: Wieviel wolltest du nochmal ausgeben?


----------



## Blumenwiese (15. September 2004)

hm.... 
schau gerade etwas durch  danke. aber fänd ghost schon klasse.
die neuen sehen auch attraktiv aus. aber 24 wochen warten. pfuiii... das ist nit schön. Würd schon gerne ein rahmenset nehmen, weil gabel einzelnd kaufen ist blöd. weiß net jemand wo es noch das northshore gibt?
naja am we fährt meine mutter vorraussichtlich mal mein bike probe. dann weiss ich n bisal besser wie es weitergeht...

@ghost. hab mich heute dann doch mal die treppen an de rumgehungsstraße arheiligen an der brücke runter getraut... juchuu. aber ich glaub jetzt ist ne 8 im hinnterrad


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. September 2004)

Erstmal sorry für nen Fehler! Das B1 ist ohne Dämpfer...  

Aber sie bieten es mit Sherman Gabel und weiteren netten Sachen für ca. 2800 Euro an. Vielleicht ganz lustig...  


Wenn du hier in der Region was kaufen willst, würde ich auf jeden Fall mal bei Hibike verbeischauen. Die haben recht viel im Laden stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (16. September 2004)

um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich vor online zu bestellen,  wie immer. weil viel besser beraten als ghostlector können die meisten eh net


----------



## visionthing (16. September 2004)

sicher, aber ne probefahrt ist auch nicht zu verachten.
 
Hab jetzt übrigens nen Sattel der zum Lack des Rahmens passt   
@Ghost: soll ich dir beim nächsten Treffen deinen Sattel wieder mitbringen?


----------



## ghostlector (16. September 2004)

@blume 
danke danke !ich mach was ich kann! 
@vision 
wie du möchtest und passt der neue zu deinem a.....?


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. September 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich vor online zu bestellen,  wie immer. weil viel besser beraten als ghostlector können die meisten eh net




Ich glaube nicht, dass ich jemals wieder in einen Bike-Shop gehen werde, um mich beraten zu lassen. Man muss eh alles selber erFAHREN (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Gerade bei FR/DH/4X/Dirt/Street macht man im Laufe der Zeit seine Erfahrungen, was die Haltbarkeit des Materials angeht und wie man in verschiedenen Fahrsituationen mit seinem Bike klarkommt/zufrieden ist. Von daher ist es sicher kein Problem, einfach irgendwas online zu kaufen. Aber zum Umschauen ist Hibike hier in der Gegend wirklich gut. Es ist schon ganz gut, wenn man mal einige Rahmen und so live gesehen und befummelt hat...

Ähm, mir fällt gerade noch ein, dass es in Langen einen Shop (muss mal gucken, welcher es ist) gibt, der letztens noch das Ghost FR Northshore im Fenster hängen hatte. Da das Teil für dich ja sehr interessant zu sein scheint, könnte das vielleicht noch ein guter Tipp sein...!


----------



## Blumenwiese (17. September 2004)

das wäre klasse 

den rahmen oder das komplette?


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. September 2004)

Na ja, wenn sie es denn noch haben... (war ein Komplettbike, aber vielleicht haben die ja noch ein Aufbau-Set)

Ich glaube es war www.bike-technik.de

Möglich, dass es auch www.ciclisti.de , denke aber eher, dass es das obere ist. Musst halt mal anrufen...!


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (17. September 2004)

MetalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> .....Man muss eh alles selber erFAHREN.....


das is fast wie beim PC. man MUSS ******** bauen um zu lernen


----------



## visionthing (17. September 2004)

ghostlector schrieb:
			
		

> wie du möchtest und passt der neue zu deinem a.....?


ich brauche ihn nicht mehr also geb ich ihn dir gerne wieder und ja er passt; na auf jedenfall besser als der alte.


----------



## MetalWarrior (18. September 2004)

c.o.b.r.a. schrieb:
			
		

> das is fast wie beim PC. man MUSS ******** bauen um zu lernen



Hehe, stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (18. September 2004)

klickies pedalen sind angekommen, jetzt muss ich nurnoch schuhe kaufen gehen 

bin beim bike momentan canyon sehr gut gesonnen  das fx4000 oder big mountain. obwohl mir eher das fx4000 gefällt und dann ne z1 150 dran ..


----------



## ghostlector (18. September 2004)

du klickie fahrer du 
ich glaube das fx 4000 gibt es nicht als frameset!

hat einer lust morgen zu biken?


----------



## FullyNeuling (19. September 2004)

Hallo , an alle aus der gegend von Pf.. 
Nachdem ich mich heute das erste mal mit meinem neuen Bike und einem Kumpel den Frankenstein hochgequält habe , wussten wir nicht ganz wo wir runterfahren sollten ??
Wir sind dann an dem Sportplatz (??) richtung Seeheim abgefahren und auch dort gelandet ..
Das waren , bis auf ein paar ausnahmen , aber nur Waldwege ..
Könnt Ihr uns ein paar Tips geben wo man abfahren kann ??

danke im vorraus ...

Vieleicht habt Ihr ja mal Lust uns mitzunehmen ( aber erst müssen wir noch üben )   ) 

Gruss


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. September 2004)

Also, ich war einmal zu Fuß aufm Franky und da ging ein Forstweg vom Parkplatz (ganz oben) aus in den Wald und dann gabs da gleich überall Trails und einige führten auch runter. Vielleicht geht das ja...

Aber Ghost, vision und Blume können dir da sicher besser helfen, da sie ja schon öfter dort waren...


----------



## Blumenwiese (19. September 2004)

das normale prinzip. zeigen und zeigen lassen. also nehmen wir euch mal mit.
und zum trainieren. braucht ihr wirklich net. ich schieb normalerweise mein rad fast hoch, so langsam bin ich. 

@ghost joa ich weiß aber id eüberlegung war dann das kompl. bike zu kaufen, die julies abmachen und die black auch raus. 
aber heute kann ich nix mehr denken. die nacht war zu lange und zu skuril. 

waren in der centralstation. party halt und war geil, aber irgendwie war meine freundin mal sehr skuril. naja und es war zuviel bier, vieleicht lag es auch daran.
mein magen....
sprich ich werde heute nicht mehr den weg zum rad finden. :-(


----------



## ghostlector (19. September 2004)

na klar je mehr biker desto besser .! @ blume  bier auch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FullyNeuling (19. September 2004)

Naja , dann wart ich mal bis hier ein termin bekannt gegeben wird wo wir auch können und dann klinken wir uns ein ..
FAhrt Ihr immer zu betimmten Zeiten ??
Muss aber erst noch nach einem Helm schauen , 
den SICHCHER IST SICHCHER!!

Gruss C.


----------



## Blumenwiese (20. September 2004)

ohne helm fährt niemand mit!!!


----------



## visionthing (20. September 2004)

ach geht nicht vielleicht auch ne Salatschüssel?

Ich war gestern auf dem Königsstuhl; da gibt es super viele schöne Singletrails und ein paar ganz nette Downhills.


----------



## MetalWarrior (21. September 2004)

Einfach nen alte Stahlhelm nehmen...


----------



## ghostlector (22. September 2004)

@blumeW
sonntag biken muß ich mal gucken bin am SA arbeiten in münchen glaube ich aja neben job halt! ich melde mich  am freitag abend!
@all 
wenn wir es schon nicht packen alle zusammen zu biken!!!! glaubt ihr das wir es vieleicht packen alle du auch MW ein bier oder tee zusammen zu trinken zu gehen!!!????
NUR EINE IDDDEEEE!!!!!

PS:MEINE DROP IN DVD IST DA 
  und TEE  
      o
    /-^
 @\  @


----------



## Blumenwiese (22. September 2004)

joa bestimmt.  wann passts? ich bin auf jedenfall dabei, wenn ich zeit habe.


----------



## MetalWarrior (22. September 2004)

Klar packen wir das (ich nehm dann nen Tee  )!
Dieses WE wirds nur vielleicht nichts, weil ich wohl noch diese Woche meine neue Gabel bekomme (könnte SA werden) und am WE wollte ich mit meinen Kumpels mal in den Taunus. Wenn ihr mitkommen wollt (und könnt): gerne! Vielleicht kennt sich da auch jemand etwas aus?


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## ghostlector (22. September 2004)

was fur eine gabel wird es sein? (WMF)


----------



## visionthing (22. September 2004)

gerne können wir mal nen Tee trinken gehn    

Bin auf jedenfall froh wenn ich meine Projektarbeit hinter mir habe am 8. dann hab ich auch wieder richtig Zeit; auch zum biken.

@Ghost und taugt "Drop In" was?


----------



## MetalWarrior (23. September 2004)

Hab mir eine Manitou Stance Kingpin bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (23. September 2004)

@vision 
die dvd ist cool !
@ 
mw wo hast du die bestellt? dopp.  br. oder !?


----------



## MetalWarrior (23. September 2004)

dopp. br.   

Ich habe sie beim Mankra bestellt ( www.bikestore.cc ). Ich hab ihn ja persönlich kennengelernt in Östereich und auch per eMail unterhalten wir uns öfter mal. Top Beratung!  

Oh Mann, ich freu mich schon so auf die Gabel und dann gibts noch neue Kurbeln + Innenlager (weis noch nicht welche Kombi)...


----------



## visionthing (24. September 2004)

Dopp. Br. = Doppel-Brücke; würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (24. September 2004)

lol war letzten sonntag mitn paar freunden wieder aufm frankenstein; was man beim biken so alles findet.......  

hamm kurz vorm berg nen alten 368er PC im sperrmüll gefunden. wie gut dass einer sein 'normales' bike net hatte, sondern eins mit gepäckträger. leider isses uns von dieser person veroten worden fotos von diesem sattelschlepper zu veröffentlichen  
sieht echt -naja, sagen wir mal- 'interessant' aus  

ganz oben hab ich dann mit einem nochn paar tricks geübt.......nosewheelie kann ich irgendwie am besten........obwhol es der nutzloseste von allen trial-moves is


----------



## MetalWarrior (25. September 2004)

visionthing schrieb:
			
		

> Dopp. Br. = Doppel-Brücke; würde ich mal sagen.




Aaahhhhh, natürlich!  


Hier auf dieser Seite bei mountainbike.de kann man mein Bike mit der neuen gabel sehen...!


----------



## ghostlector (1. Oktober 2004)

gude 
BIKEN AM SA oder SO ?????????? hat jemand zeit oder lust


----------



## visionthing (1. Oktober 2004)

Ich melde mich kurzfristig wenn ich Zeit haben sollte bzw. früher mit meinen Plänen fertig werde als ich erwarte.
Lust hab ich auf jedenfall!


----------



## Blumenwiese (1. Oktober 2004)

bock hab ich tierisch!!!
wie es aussieht mit kondition muss ich schauen.
sprich ob ich müd bin etc. ich meld mich auch,
[email protected] aber hab eben satte 4 überstunden geschoben, weil noch was fertig werden musste. deswegen kein anruf meinerseits.
ich meld mich morgen ich nicht mehr so fertig bin.


----------



## MetalWarrior (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin gerade dabei, ein bischen Kondition aufzubauen. Morgen werde ich wohl mal wieder am Langener Waldsee fahren. Mal sehen...

Aber aufn Meli oder so hochfahren kann man mit mir eigentlich vergessen, wenn man danach noch runterfahren will.  
Ich müsste wohl das meiste hochschieben, um noch Power für runter zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (3. Oktober 2004)

oben wird immer pause gemacht und schön energiefutter gegessen. also gibt keine ausreden!!


und ghost weiss, dass ich hoch eh nur schiebe. oder kurz davor bin..

achja. wie wär es eig. mal mit bike park? so an nem we? oder haben die saisonbedingt zu?


----------



## visionthing (3. Oktober 2004)

also mit biken ist bei mir dieses wochenende nix mehr! ab nächstem Freitag bin ich wieder frei.   
@BW ja da sollten wir uns mal schlau machen hätte auf jedenfall lust.


----------



## ghostlector (3. Oktober 2004)

Bad Wildbad (Nordschwarzwald)

Öffnungszeiten: Bikepark: 1018 Uhr; Bergbahn: täglich 622 Uhr; Schlepplift: dienstagssonntags; Bike-Station Montag und Dienstag geschlossen.
Zeiten bisher gelten bis einschließlich Oktober. Im November ist der Bikepark jedes Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag geöffnet.

Preise: Lifttickets von 20 Mark (Bergbahn-Halbtageskarte) bis 44 Mark
(Bergbahn- und Schlepplift-Tageskarte), Wochenendkarte 79 Mark. Bike-Miete ab 40 Mark; Protektoren, Helme etc. von 5 bis 30 Mark, je nach Ausstattung.

Todtnau MTB Fun Park (Baden Württemberg)

Öffnungszeiten: 30 März bis 14 Oktober täglich von 9.30 bis 17.30 Uhr

Preise: Tageskarte: DM 43,-
Einzelkarte: DM 10,50
Teststation: Giant/SCHWINN DM 45,-

BMW Bikepark Geißkopf

Öffnungszeiten:
1.5 - 31.10 Lift: täglich 9.15 - 16.45 Uhr

Achtung nur bis zum 31.10 geöffnet. Verlängerung bis zum 4.11. ist Wetterabhängig!

Preise: LiftKarten von 21 Mark (2 Stunden) bis 37 Mark
(6 Stunden), Tageskarte 40 Mark bis 6-Tageskarte 180 Mark, Wochenkarte 200 Mark, Saisonkarte: 400Mark. Benutrzung des Parks ohne Lift: 23 Mark

Bikes pro Tag ab 11 Mark
Lage/Anreise: A3 oder A92 bis Deggendorf, im Tunnel Deggendorf Richtung Rusel, über die Rusel Richtung Regen, bei Hochbruck links nach Bischofsmais und dann zum Geißkopf.


Freeride Arena Willingen (Sauerland)

Mountainbiken für jedermann.

Öffnungszeiten: Ganzjährig geöffnet, täglich 9 - 17Uhr

Preise: 10er Karte: 45 DM (gültig 2 Jahre)
Bikes pro Tag ab 25 Mark

Übernachtung: Touristk-Service, Waldecker Str. 12, 3 45 08 Willingen

Weitere Infos:
Touri-Service, Waldecker-Str. 12
34508 Willingen,
Tel.: 05632/ 4s01180

www.willingen.de

Strecke: ca. 300 Hm, Länge ca. 4000 m, mittelschwer
Specials: 160 km beschilderte Touren, B-One-Funparcour, 300 m, Eintritt frei


  ich gehe jetz biken


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (3. Oktober 2004)

ein schlepplift für farräder ? lol, wie sieht sowas aus ?

die locations die du angegeben hast sind soch aber alle sau weit weg oder ? gibts nix näheres ?


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. Oktober 2004)

Der neue, kleine Bike-Park bei beerfelden ist näher bei uns...


----------



## ghostlector (3. Oktober 2004)

i now

dann haden wir noch 
hindelang 
von 1.5 bis 31.10 tägl.
www.bikepark-hindelang.de

feuerberg
www.feuerberglifte.de
von 19.6. bis 17.10 fr sa so

beerfelden
www.radprofile.de
27.6-30.9 fr sa so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (4. Oktober 2004)

@ all
biken am sa oder so 

@ MW damit es für dich nicht so weit ist komme ich mit meinem auto zum langenerwaldsee/flugs. seite  und bringe dich nach darmstadt! na na ist doch was oder !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (4. Oktober 2004)

Ja, das wär super!   
Was heißt Flugs.-Seite?

Fahrt ihr am nächsten WE denn wieder?


----------



## ghostlector (4. Oktober 2004)

gude
flugsicherung also langencity seite!
ich meinne das we 9.10 -10.10


----------



## visionthing (5. Oktober 2004)

gut da bin ich dann auf jedenfall dabei! warscheinlich ein bisschen übernächtigt und verkatert aber das wird schon gehn   

In sachen Bikepark würde mir Beerfelden erstmal langen! Todtnau oder Wildbad muss wohl schon ne ganz andere Klasse sein aber irgendwie kann man ja auch erstmal klein anfangen.

So ich mach mich wieder an die Arbeit, ich bin schon ganz high von dem vielen Koffein


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. Oktober 2004)

9. und 10. geht bei mir nicht, weil mein Vater am 10. Geburtstag hat und wir da Besuch haben usw...

11., also Sonntag würde gehen, aber da fahrt ihr nicht, wie es aussieht? Oder doch?


----------



## ghostlector (5. Oktober 2004)

@ MW 
bei uns im kreis darnstadt/diburg ist dieses jahr der 09.10.2004 ein SAMSTAG und der 10.10.2004ein SONNTAG .!!!!  
    nur nicht alles so ernst nehmen!
also geht es oder ????
mfg ghostlector


----------



## Blumenwiese (5. Oktober 2004)

Sonntag sollte bei mir gehen, ich halt mir frei.

vision sagmal stimmt es, dass donnerstag architektenparty ist?


----------



## MetalWarrior (5. Oktober 2004)

Oh, ähm tja... da hat mir meine Mutter irgendwie was falsches erzählt. Habe auf den Kalender geschaut und es ist tatsächlich so wie du sagst...  

Aber am 9. und 10. kann ich auf keinen Fall, wie gesagt...

Mist, das muss doch mal was werden!  
Nächstes WE dann aber. Ab 14. oder so hab ich dann auch Ferien...


----------



## ghostlector (6. Oktober 2004)

@ FullyNeuling
was ist mit bir am SO biken ?


----------



## visionthing (7. Oktober 2004)

@ Ghost: Bier schreibt man mit "E"   aber was das mit  biken zu tun hat weiss ich nun wirklich nicht!




Ja heute ist Erstsemesterparty allerdings ausnahmsweise auf 449qm(Stöfferlehalle) weil an der FH-Campusfest ist, so ne beschissene Planung.
Jedenfalls muss ich sowieso noch Modell bauen da ich morgen um 12:00 fertig sein muss. Geschlafen wird dann am Wochenende.

Sonntag biken passt mir gut
adios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (7. Oktober 2004)

ich sage nur DIR  und nicht bir oder bier!!!!
SO  uhrzeit?????   10  oder 11 oder 12 .........


----------



## Blumenwiese (7. Oktober 2004)

also wenn am sa abend feiern angesagt ist, wär mir 12-14 uhr lieber. irgendwo dazwischen.
hey bier ist ein gutes stichwort. warmtrinken 

ach jungs wie siehts mal aus mit nem lustige abend? also alle ausm thread treffen.  so pornos schauen. oder hm.. pornos schauen... oder  hm.. pornos schauen. ansonsten halt n bier dazu


----------



## ghostlector (8. Oktober 2004)

pornos!  cobra ist erst 17!


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Oktober 2004)

Pornos? Mmhhh, also Kranked und NWD und so...?!


----------



## Blumenwiese (8. Oktober 2004)

bikepornos versteht sich.

@vision. wollte kommen, stand 2 mal davor, aber dann haben mich die 4  eintritt wieder richtung schlosskeller getrieben.

ja ansonsten gehn mer alle mal irgendwohin. also partyabend. n bisal bier (naja ihr kennt ja die bierwiese) und dann ab..

wie isses eig. sonntag wenns regnet? trotzdem?

will sport machen. aber sch.. wetter.


----------



## ghostlector (9. Oktober 2004)

gude
biken morgen  1205uhr  merck oder beim kaufhof ja nein ????


----------



## Blumenwiese (9. Oktober 2004)

beim kaufhof????
jo ich schreib dir heut enacht oder morgen eine sms wie es um mich steht. wenn es heute zu lange wird und ich um 12 noch penne... dann weck mich *gg* 
achje bin vorhin auch die treppe gefahren. eng und steil. und man bemerke aufgrund meiner motorik nur auf einer pedale  denn auf die andere kam ich irgendwie net drauf. also kannst dir sicher vorstelen wie das aussah....


----------



## visionthing (10. Oktober 2004)

ich bin auch dabei! treffen wir uns wieder oben am Franky oder wo wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## ghostlector (16. Oktober 2004)

gude
wer hat lust  zeit zu biken morgen du auch MW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Oktober 2004)

Bin erstmal 1 Woche weg. Dann muss ich einiges am Bike in Ordnung bringen...

Mmhhh, ich hoffe mal, dass ich dann mal mitkomme...

Fahrt ihr vielleicht auch mal im Taunus?


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (18. Oktober 2004)

ghostlector schrieb:
			
		

> pornos! cobra ist erst 17!


na und ? *g* heute in exactly 6 monaten bin ich 18 !!!



			
				Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> bikepornos versteht sich.


da hab ich 2 auf der platte    (hoffe du meinst das gleiche wie ich)



			
				Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> will sport machen. aber sch.. .


sch.. kreuzbandriss !!! mich könnt ihr jetzt erstmal für mindestens 6 wochen abschreiben.


----------



## ghostlector (23. Oktober 2004)

gude 
wer hat lust und zeit zu biken morgen am SO


----------



## Blumenwiese (24. Oktober 2004)

nächstes we bin ich vorraussichtlich wieder dabei!!

Ach @ghost. hatte nach 300 m nen kettenriß. Aber mit der neuen kette ging es dann supi.


----------



## ghostlector (24. Oktober 2004)

gude 
aber die zähne sind noch da oder ^--^^^^!


----------



## Blumenwiese (25. Oktober 2004)

lol, meine? klaro. alles dran. ist beim uphill passiert. aber danach wars dann lustig. kannst eja im prio camping thread lesen. da gibts auchn bild von meiner zerfetzten kette. waren richtig geile trails dabei. mit schönen stufen zwischendrin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (26. Oktober 2004)

s.    Zweigstelle/Niederlasung=Bergstrasse   
a ja  was ist  mit fünf bikern für WP


----------



## Skkain (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi ich wollte nur sagen ,dass ich und der MetalWarrior und andere Morgen   in den Taunus fahren wenn einer interesse  hat soll er dem Mw ne Pm Schicken!!!


Greetz Skkain!!!!


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (28. Oktober 2004)

gute neuigkeiten:
ich hab doch keinen bänderriss sondern 'nur' eine "extreme überdehnung". das haben die bei der computer-tomographie festgestellt in die sie mich letzten freitag reingeschoben haben (hätten die das net gleich machen können  ), weil sie dachten da wär nocchn 2. band gerissen. jetzt is aber insgesamt weniger kaputt als anfangs gedacht wurde.

und den gips bin ich auch los !!! stattdessen hab ich jetzt son hightech-teil was sich 'aircast'-schiene nennt. besteht aus luftpolster mit plastikschalen links und rechts. is wesentlich leichter als der gips.  
soll jetzt langsam wieder anfangen mit dem fuss aufzutreten. mal sehen wann ich wieder ohne krücken laufen kann.


----------



## ghostlector (28. Oktober 2004)

@mw
zeit zum biken am WE oder hat wieder jemand geburtstag !???


----------



## Blumenwiese (28. Oktober 2004)

@ghost 
ich tipper auf die katze .-)

@cobra. des ding ist geil, hatte ich bei mienem bänderriß auch. konnte nach ca 3 wochen wieder richtig laufen. und es waren 2 bänder von 3 druch!


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (29. Oktober 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> @cobra. des ding ist geil, hatte ich bei mienem bänderriß auch. konnte nach ca 3 wochen wieder richtig laufen. und es waren 2 bänder von 3 druch!



und du kannst trotz riss wieder richtig 'assig'    biken. dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
ich denk mal downhill geht mehr auf die sprunggelenke als kampfsport oder ? (jedenfalls bei low-level-gürteln, hehe)

am montag sinds bei mir 3 wochen. das sind noch 3 tage.......es besteht also noch hoffnung.
allerdings hab ich das teil erst seit gestern


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (17. November 2004)

hmmm; was is eigentlich mit euch los (bzw. NICHT los   ) ?
hier postet ja gar keiner mehr...


PS: ich kann wieder 'laufen' juhu !!!


----------



## Skkain (17. November 2004)

Wie wärs mit ner Streetsession inFFM am Sonntag meldet euch

Bring ein paar kumpels mit!!!!!11111


----------



## Blumenwiese (18. November 2004)

bin übers we in berlin


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (20. November 2004)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit ner Streetsession inFFM



ich kann zwar immernoch kein sport machen aber ich frag interessehalber trotzdem mal:
wie willst du dahin kommen ??? mitm zug ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (20. November 2004)

Ich weis, kommt etwas kurzfristig, aber der Skkain, 2 andere und ich werden morgen aufm Feldberg fahren. Um ca. 11.30 Uhr treffen wir uns vorm MäckDonnlds im Hbf Frankfurt. Dann gehts weiter bis nach Oberursel-Hohemark (Bus Bahnhof). Wer will kann gerne mitkommen!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Skkain (12. Dezember 2004)

Dieser Thread is wohl klinisch tot

PPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## ghostlector (13. Dezember 2004)

ihr habt ja keine zeit zum biken @ mw & skkain


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Dezember 2004)

Ja, tut mir leid, dass ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe, in letzter Zeit.  

Zeit hätte ich schon meistens, nur war ich immer damit beschäftigt, mein Fahrrad zu "flicken". Jetzt kann ich aber wieder fahren, weil es wieder in Ordnung ist...

Aber Odenwald oder so was mach ich erstmal auf keinen Fall, denn ich bin von der Kraft und Kondition wirklich völlig am Boden. Ich fange wahrscheinlich morgen endlich mal an, etwas die Waldautobahnen zu schruppen, damit ich ein bischen was aufbaue.

Sorry, es geht bei mir momentan wirklich nicht viel...


----------



## ghostlector (18. Dezember 2004)

servus
@MW hast du morgen zeit und lust zu biken? langener waldsee oder DA city?
mfg ghostlector
 
was ist mit dir blumenwiese? hast du auch zeit?
und vision was ist mit dir?


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. Dezember 2004)

Oh, habe gestern nicht reingeschaut. Sorry...

Heute war ich mal 1,5 Stunden unterwegs und das hat richtig gut getan. Ich werde die nächsten Tage weiterhin fahren und hoffe, dass ich dann wieder ein bissl fit bin, damit ich nach einer Runde Waldsee kein Sauerstoffzelt brauche.  Wenn ich das geschafft habe können wir ja mal am Waldsee fahren...


----------



## ghostlector (26. Dezember 2004)

biken am DI hat einer zeit?


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Dezember 2004)

sollte passen.... wieviel uhr?  12??
gruß


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Dezember 2004)

und so schnell wendet sich das blatt.
muss schauen, weil ich vieleicht mittw. nach berlin reise... steht aber noch nicht ganz fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (27. Dezember 2004)

Sorry ich muss schon wieder absagen, ich gelobe Besserung fürs neue Jahr; denn im Februar gibt es Semesterferien. 

Bin ("leider") von heute bis Silvester mit meiner Freundin in Bamberg.

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## ghostlector (27. Dezember 2004)

@blumenw.
11 uhr merck


----------



## Blumenwiese (28. Dezember 2004)

muss auch absagen. fahre mittwoch nach berlin. und morgen muss ich mit meiner schwester noch in die stadt, hier im haus räumen... sorry...
weiß noch nicht wann ich zurück bin. wenn ich am sa oder so hier bin, könnte ich.
nächstes jahr wird es besser. auch von meiner seite aus


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (28. Dezember 2004)

JUHU !!! ichdarf wieder fahrrad fahren   (aber nur so schnell wie rentner  )


----------



## ArmerStudent (4. Januar 2005)

Ai ai ai ai ai ai...

Bin mal nach langer Zeit wieder im Lande...
...der MetalWarrior wird mich vom hören sagen kennen, wir hatten beide schonmal eMail-Kontakt, you remember ?

Tja, meine letzten Semesterferien sind ******** verlaufen, weil ich meinen Ferienjob verloren hab. Danach bin ich in ein tiefes Loch gefallen und hab meinen Arsch nicht mehr auf den Sattel bekommen...tja, jetzt hab ich wieder Lust und Laune ohne Ende, nur kann ich jetzt nicht fahren gehen, weil ich am kommenden Montag ne Zahn-OP unter Vollnarkose hab, ich darf also nicht krank werden, weil die für mich nen Anästhesisten bestellt haben.
Was ich von euch wissen wollte ? Seid ihr auch in der Region um Hochheim und Wicker unterwegs ? Welche Strecken um Rüsselsheim fahrt ihr ? 

Meldet euch mal, würd mich freuen...

Grüße

Ben

P.S. Schaut euch den Link in meiner Signatur an, ist ne gute Band aus Rüsselsheim. Datum vom Konzert seht ihr ja, ihr könnt auf deren Homepage drei Songs (demnächst kommen welche dazu) kostenlos runterladen...


----------



## ghostlector (4. Januar 2005)

ArmerStudent schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich von euch wissen wollte ? Seid ihr auch in der Region um Hochheim und Wicker unterwegs ? Welche Strecken um Rüsselsheim fahrt ihr ?
> 
> Meldet euch mal, würd mich freuen...
> 
> ...



@armer student
also meiner einer  war noch nicht in deiner region unterwegs! 

@blumenw.
du alte socke wieder im lande?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (5. Januar 2005)

jau chef. kannst mich bald wieder berge hochjagen ...


----------



## visionthing (6. Januar 2005)

bin auch noch nie bei Rüsselsheim gefahren, gibt es da irgendwas Besonderes? 
ist ja schon ein Stückchen weg und doch eher Flachland! oder?

adios


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. Januar 2005)

Hi, Student! Klar, remembere ich dich noch...  


So Leute, bei mir wird und wird's nicht besser. Hatte wieder nicht fahren können und etwas Kondi aufbauen. Ich will, wenn das Wetter ok ist, am WE mal ne Runde am Waldsee drehen. Könnte da jemand? Würde mich freuen, wenn wer mitkommt, obwohl ich so lahm bin...  
Sonntag wäre ganz gut!


----------



## Hetzi07 (7. Januar 2005)

ich hätte Zeit


----------



## ArmerStudent (7. Januar 2005)

@visionthing: Jau, Rüsselsheim, is´n Drecksloch und flach ist es auch. Bin momentan noch immer dabei, in die Richtung um Hochheim und Wicker zu fahren,  sind ganz nett die Weinberge...


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. Januar 2005)

Hetzi07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte Zeit




Hey, du hier?   

Na ja, dann lass uns mal am Sonntag ne Runde drehen!  
Aber nur, wenn du morgen mein Schaltwerk ordentlich einstellst...


----------



## Skkain (8. Januar 2005)

Ik auch alta!!!!!
Ik komm dann wahrscheinlitsch einfach mit Mw vorbei!!!
Kommt sonst noch jemand????  

Greetz Skkain


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. Januar 2005)

Ok, jeder der mitfahren will, ist herzlich dazu eingeladen. Wir treffen uns morgen (Sonntag) um ca. 13 Uhr am Langener Waldsee (Haupteingang)...  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## Skkain (8. Januar 2005)

Auf leute kommt schon !!!!!


----------



## Skkain (18. Januar 2005)

HHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO????


Wie wärs mit nem Ride nächstes WE am Bombenkrater offenbach oder Feldberg oder sonst wo????


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (22. Januar 2005)

ola..  bin jetzt auch bald wieder verfügbar.
heute sollten die scheibenbremsen kommen, und dann kann das fahrrad wieder rollen... hoff isch.

@ghost wann biste wieder zurück?

wollen wir uns alle nicht mal richtung odw. treffen?...  da im norden ist es so flach. außer s-bahn... hm.. joa mal checken.


----------



## Skkain (22. Januar 2005)

Ich würd gern ma ne Tour im odenwald drehen kennst du den Melibokus oder wie der heist da müsse wer ma hin

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## Blumenwiese (22. Januar 2005)

da war ich mitm ghost schon ein paar mal oben. ist sehr nett...  kann aber nicht sagen wann ich genau kann.. :-( Dienstags ist meist recht gut. da hab ich schule und bin so gegen 14-15 uhr fertig. ansonsten immer nur abends ab 18:30... muss mal ne beleuchtung zusam bauen. dann passt das auch... aber fände auch mal eine gemeinsamme tour richtung feldberg interessant. da müsste sich halt wer auskennen. ich tus nämlich nicht


----------



## ghostlector (22. Januar 2005)

bin  wieder da!
aber morgen um 7uhr  gehts nach münchen  dann nach d-dorf und dann nach hamburg  und komme am SA wieder!
bissss DANNNNN.


----------



## Blumenwiese (23. Januar 2005)

shit.. bin nächstes we warscheinlich nicht da.. in regensbursch...
mal sehen wann wir es mal schaffen


----------



## visionthing (24. Januar 2005)

hab jetzt meine Projekte mehr oder weniger hinter mir und habe daher jetzt auch wieder Zeit zu Biken.

Hab jetzt grade ein kleines Hardtail zusammengeschraubt; das muss ich bald auch mal ausfahren, zumindest für die Stadt müsste es taugen.


----------



## Skkain (24. Januar 2005)

@ BLumenwiese
Naja ich kenn mich auf'm Feldberg einigermaßen aus waren schon ein paar mal dort..... aber nur um die DH strecke zu fahr'n...
Naja was fährst du eigentlich cc, Fr ??????


@ Ghostlector nach unserm kleinen Treffen am Waldsee bin ich ziemlich gespannt, wie du so fährst man sollte sich ma treffen!!!!


@ Alle anderen könnt ja auch kommen zum Waldsee oder falls wir Feldberg fahr'n !!!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (24. Januar 2005)

ich fahr immer hinter ghostlector..  sprich gleiches gelände mind. halbe geschwindigkeit. 

feldberg ist gut, wenn wir einen termin finden 

nächtliche grüße


----------



## lokalhorst (25. Januar 2005)

Ich kenne da auch schöne Strecken rund um den Feldberg Altkönig Fuchstanz 
Folgende Orgie befindet sich bereits unter https://www.openbc.com/cgi-bin/forum.fpl?op=showarticles&id=233879
Der Termin stimmt natürlich nicht mehr aber wir können ja einen für dieses Wochenende vereinbaren, heißt konkret Sonntag 30.1. ab frühestens 12:00 Uhr. 

Welche Touren dürfens bei mir sein:

Hallo MTB'ler,

wer hat Lust (im Winter am Wochenende/sonst auch die Woche über) im Taunus, Odenwald oder Spessart schöne und entspannte Touren zu fahren. Was darfs denn sein? Ich bevorzuge Touren, auf denen ich mir die Runterfahrten auch vorher durch hochfahren verdiene. Dabei handelt es sich nicht um Rennen sondern um Touren mit gemeinsamem Tempo. Gegen einen schönen Downhill oder single trail habe ich absolut gar nichts. 

Gruß
c.a.


Und zum Schluß die Tourenbeschreibung die wir fahren können aber nicht müssen:

Hallo Biker,

frohes neues Jahr allen MTB-Fans. Zum neuen Jahr gehören doch bestimmt auch viele gute Vorsätze. Sport sollte doch an dieser Stelle nicht fehlen. Also rafft Euch auf und kommt mit in den Berg. Wir fahren in ruhigem Tempo den Berg hoch und Schauen wie weit wir kommen. Dabei könne wir jederezeit umkehren oder abkürzen.Traut Euch! 

Vorschlag: 9.1. so gegen 11 oder 12 Uhr
Alternative 1:Haltestelle U-Bahn Oberursel Hohemark und dann hoch zum Fuchstanz, vielleicht Feldberg und dann zurück über Pflasterweg und Rinne in der Nähe des Altkönigs. 
Alternative 1: Schwimmbad Kronberg, hoch zum Fuchstanz, vielleicht Feldberg, zurück über den Pflasterweg dann ab Altkönig 2 Trails runter auf den Arbeiterweg und dann einen lockeren Trail vorbei am Viktoria Tempel und Bürgelstollen. 

Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (25. Januar 2005)

@ lokalhorst
Ich hab immer bock zu fahrn egal was für nen Wetter es sei den es Regnet das is s******* aber sonst immer egal ob sonnenschein, schnee usw....
Das hört sich ja recht interessant an... nur das ich es wagrscheinlich net schaffe den auf den Feldberg rauf zufahrn da hab ich zu wenig kondition für soory aber gegen eine gepflegte Fr tour mit gelegentlichen Uphill passagen die net so lang sind hab ich nix.

@ Blumenwiese
Das is gud das du so ähnlich   fährst wie der Ghostlector den er fährt ja FR so wie ich das versanden hab von daher passt das mit dem Runterfahren sachon ganz gut...
DAnn kann ich euch ja die DH-Strecke vom Feldberg runter zeigen falls ihr die noch net gefahrn seid......!! Is ganz net mit ein paar wurzeln und drops und jumps........
Macht rechtviel spaß!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## lokalhorst (27. Januar 2005)

Treffpunkt: Kronberg Schwimmbad am 301. um 13:00 Uhr,
dann gehts hoch auf den Feldberg über Fuchstanz,
Anschließend runter hüppen über Wurzeln und Steine zum Roten Kreuz, dann rüber zum Fuchstanz und runter durch die Rinne am Altkönig

Ist jetzt schon jemand mal wieder seit dem 1.1. mit dem Bus hochgefahren?


----------



## ol!ver (27. Januar 2005)

moin,

ich komme aus darmstadt und bin noch nie gefahren. mein bike kommt ca. in 2 wochen. je nachdem, wie lange der laden braucht. hat jemand interesse so in ca 2 - 3 wochen mit mir mal auf burg frankenstein zu fahren (ist bei eberstadt/rinne) und mir mal ein bischen was zu zeigen? 


thx olli


----------



## ArmerStudent (27. Januar 2005)

Servus Olli...

Was willste denn gezeigt bekommen ? Was für´n Rad kriegste denn ?? CC, FR, DH ? 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## ol!ver (27. Januar 2005)

http://www.100bike.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=852

das fahrrad. n kumpel von mir hat mir das empfohlen. nur antwortet der shopbetreiber seit vorgestern nicht mehr auf meine mails. kennt den jemand von euch?

ka, wie man faehrt. ich bin bisher nur ein paar mal mit einem 300eu longus mtb den singletrail abgefahren. waren hoechstens 20km/h. vlt. jemand, der einfach mal ein bischen theorie und praktisches standartfahrkoennen und verhalten auf nem singletrack kennt.

thx olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Januar 2005)

theorie ist überflüssig find ich. ein bisal was erklären kann man aber den rest musste austesten.
2-3 wochen dneke, da ist ghost wieder da und wir können mal ne runde drehen  mein bike tut jetzt auch nur dass die vordere disc schleift. muss die aufnahme abschleifen lassen.

naja den shop, da hab ich meinen montageständer her. ging raz fatz in 2 tagen war er da ohne probleme. wird schon passen.

rinne klar, und wie ich ghost kenne wird er uns noch auf den meli danach hochjagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (28. Januar 2005)

@Blumenwiese und ol!ver: Wenn Ihr dann fahrt(am Wochende) sacht mah Bescheid und ich komme mit, wenn ihr micht mitnehmt. Ich bin so ein freeridee und fahre gerne mal ne Rinne und gerne auch hoch, wenn es sich denn lohnt. Der Odewald ist noch so ein weißer Fleck für mich und auch nicht so weit zu fahren. 
@all: Wer Lust hat auf eine Tour im Taunus einfach posten und dann geht es los. Allerdings bin ich die Woche immer stark beschäftigt, so dass ich eher am WoEn kann. Konkreter Vorschlag siehe oben


----------



## ol!ver (28. Januar 2005)

also ich haette nichts dagegen, wenn noch einer mitkommt. aber das kann ich nicht alleine entscheiden. also frag am besten mal Blumenwiese.
sagt mal, wie alt seid ihr eigentlich? 

ich bin 16

Olli


----------



## Skkain (29. Januar 2005)

HI

@ Oliver bin 15

Könnte dir mit der fahrtechnik geschichte helfen!!!
Bin wohl schon um einiges weiter als du  !
Ich hätte schon bock auf ne Tour am Taunus oder Odenwald, aber bitte net mit zu viel mit Uphill da kacke ich voll ab.......

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (29. Januar 2005)

gude
bin wieder im  lande !!!
klar biken wir wider!!!!


----------



## Skkain (29. Januar 2005)

Tach 

@ Ghostlector

Wie wärs mit nem Ride??

@ all 

das selbe???


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (31. Januar 2005)

Servus
@ all 
Wie wärs mit BIKEN am WE!!!????
mein neuer dämpfer kommt die woche MI oder DO!! = mehr FW   
@ blume 
 was macht die  Louise ?
@ lokalhorst
servus ich hab 7 jahre im D/Steinberg gewohnt !


----------



## lokalhorst (31. Januar 2005)

@ ghostlector:Ich bin ja eigentlich immer dabei, wenn es denn paßt! Worüber reden wir denn konkret? Samstag Sonntag, Taunus Odenwald....
Ich habe am Sonntag im Taunus meine Kältegrenze kennen gelernt: -6 Grad, Keine Sonne und Eisregen waren genug, aber sonst bin ich dieses Jahr fast jedes WOEn unterwegs gewesen. 
Details wären toll!


----------



## visionthing (31. Januar 2005)

am Wochenende wäre ich auch endlich mal wieder dabei!

Werde wohl etwas hinterher hächeln bei meiner Fitness zur Zeit! 
Ich würde es prima finden  wenn es wie früher oben am Frankenstein starten würde; dann kann man ja jenachdem über die magnetsteine rüber zum Melibokus oder einfach mal wieder ein bisschen rund um den Franky strampeln.


----------



## ghostlector (31. Januar 2005)

fränki ist top


----------



## Skkain (31. Januar 2005)

Tach bin dabei aber nur wenn wer net zu viel bergauf fahren und wenn ich bis dahin meine VR bremse wieder repariewrt hab!!!!

Wie siehts mit (MIT)fahrgelegenheiten aus???



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (31. Januar 2005)

hi,

hmm dieses wochenende kann ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht mitfahren (fahrad noch nicht da) 

schade 

olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (1. Februar 2005)

olaaaaa louise ist montiert. schleift vorne jedoch leicht. muss des abfräsen lassen. aber denke eher, da man so schon fahren kann, weils nicht die welt ist, dass ich auf die neue gabel warte und die abfräsen lasse.

wochenende wär ich also auch dabei.!!! aber kondition ist leider im ar$ch


----------



## ol!ver (1. Februar 2005)

hi,

habe eben die versandbestaetigung fuer mein fahrrad bekommen. vlt. wirds ja doch noch was bis zum we


----------



## ghostlector (1. Februar 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Tach bin dabei aber nur wenn wer net zu viel bergauf fahren und wenn ich bis dahin meine VR bremse wieder repariewrt hab!!!!
> 
> Wie siehts mit (MIT)fahrgelegenheiten aus???
> 
> ...



servus 
@ skkain 
 also ich fahre immer mit dem bike  von erzhausen nach darmstadt 
also mußt du mit deinem bike nach darmstadt oder zur s-bahn nach llangen und von dort nach darmstadt oder reginlal bahn nach eberstadt


----------



## Skkain (1. Februar 2005)

HMMM ma guge ob ich kann, weil ich net glaub das ich bis zum WE meine VR bremse wieder hinkrieg die muss entlüftet neu befüllt und neue Bremsbeläge kriegen und ich hab das kleingeld für diesen Kram net!!!


GreeeTz Skkain

PS: aber mann könnte sich am Bombenkrater Offenbach treffen is auch feil dort!!!


----------



## ol!ver (1. Februar 2005)

also ich finde frankenstein persoenlich besser


----------



## visionthing (1. Februar 2005)

dann wird das ja ein richtig netter Haufen, schön!   

@BW dann quietschen wir mit unseren Bremsen um die Wette


----------



## ghostlector (1. Februar 2005)

servus 
vision... quietschen nee die quietscht nicht mehr ! mach mal paar fotos vom city bike bitte!!


----------



## visionthing (2. Februar 2005)

ja kann ich mal machen, im grunde brauch ich nur noch ne Sattelstütze dann lässt sich das ding fahren.
Ein Augenschmauss wird es nicht, das kann ich dir versprechen; hab es ja aus lauter alten teilen zusammengebaut + Rahmen von EBay.
Es wird insgesammt so um die 50  gekostet haben schätze ich.

Quietsssssssssssch ich glaub meine Beläge (hinten) sind verglast werd sie mir die Tage mal anschauen. Dann quietscht es hoffentlich auch bei mir nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (2. Februar 2005)

servus 
@ Vision
bevor du dir neue kaufst  versuchs mit sandpapier   !

mein dämpfer ist da !! und eingebaut    vector x-fusion PVA


----------



## ol!ver (2. Februar 2005)

ich habe gehoert, dass samstag oder sonntag geplant ist. also ich persoenlich waere eher fuer samstag, da ich am sonntag nicht kann.

sagt mal, wisst ihr nen laden, der ein zusammengebautes fahrrad moeglichst schnell inspiziert?

thx olli


----------



## visionthing (3. Februar 2005)

ach ghost du bist jetzt also auch auf Stahlfeder umgestiegen -> dann haben wir ja jetzt fast den selben Dämpfer. me: X-Fusion Vector Pro

Ja ich werd es mal mit Schleifpapier versuchen, hab zur Zeit sowieso nicht die Zeit mir neue zu besorgen, mal abgesehen vom Geld.

--

Ich bin auch für Samstag dann kann ich Sonntag ordentlich ausschlafen.

Nachtrag:
@Ghost von wo hast du denn die Einbaubuchsen für den Dämpfer, oder hast du sie dir selbst gedreht? meine Wackeln ein wenig.


----------



## ghostlector (3. Februar 2005)

gude 

@ vision die Einbaubuchsen für den Dämpfer sind orginal aber leider 8mm mein vater macht mir neue !!

@ ol!ver versuchs beim wellmann im  super top laden   
 Roßdorf/Gundernhausen

Telefon: +49 60 71 - 44 29 3


----------



## Blumenwiese (3. Februar 2005)

ola wann am samstag? bin dabei. zwar miet übelst mieser kondition, aber egal. quietschen bis zum [email protected]


also schreibt wie es aussieht


----------



## ghostlector (3. Februar 2005)

also ab 12 uhr ??!!! ok oder nicht  
ja wer kommt mit und wo trefen wir uns dann alle am besten im  Darmstad- city- bahnhof-oder??? oder im eberstadt ? fragen über fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (3. Februar 2005)

hi,

so mein fahrrad ist auch gekommen. war sogar bis auf die raeder voellig fertig. musste diese nur noch dranbauen 

also ich bin dabei am samstag um 12:00 

ich denke eberstadt bahnhof waere das beste zum treffen, wobei man aber auch vom bahnhof darmstadt ueber das boellenfalltor nach eberstadt fahren koennte.

olli


----------



## Skkain (3. Februar 2005)

HI
Sorry bei mr siehts leider schlecht aus...
Hab immer noch keine neuen Vr Beläge...
Aber Samstag hatte ich eh keine Zeit gehabt!!!
Sorry vielleicht beim nächsten mal..


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (4. Februar 2005)

also wo genau ist jetzt der treffpunkt?


----------



## ghostlector (4. Februar 2005)

also neue 
meldung
treffen ca.1345 -1400
(sitz)bank vom frankenstein
@ vision 
wir sehen uns oben denke ich mal!


----------



## visionthing (6. Februar 2005)

war schön mal wieder ne runde mit euch zu drehen!   








sorry ich musste eben einfach mal the gimp ausprobieren.


----------



## ghostlector (6. Februar 2005)

sehr  fett 
Pimp my outfit

das perfekte Bike dazu


----------



## Blumenwiese (6. Februar 2005)

dazu muss ich als mediengestalter sagen... sehr schlechtes composing 


aber gute idee.. gibts das orginal auch?


----------



## visionthing (6. Februar 2005)

ich lade das Original gleich hoch.

zum Composing, mit PS hätte ich es bestimmt besser hinbekommen, möchte mein Rechner aber grade möglichst clean halten deshalb hab ich heute mal The gimp ausprobiert. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob es da auch so ein schönes tool zur Tonwertkorrektur gibt? Ausserdem vermisse ich CMYK Farben!!!!!
Naja wie auch immer

-> dir ist bestimmt nicht aufgefallen das die Unschärfe im Hintergrund nicht echt ist.   


Also der Lenker vom 2. Biker ist ja echt der Hammer! und ein Ersatzrad ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt.  


EDIT: Hab noch drei Fotos hochgeladen und hab die Tonwertkorrektur gefunden! ist echt ein nettes programm und dazu auch noch freeware


----------



## ol!ver (8. Februar 2005)

hi,

ich bins olli. ich fands am samstag super 

ich habe von blumenwiese gehoert, dass er am uebernaechstem wochenende wieder lust hat. was ist mit euch? (ich natuerlich auch, ich fahre fast jeden tag )

im moment liegt schnee oben (frankenstein)

olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (8. Februar 2005)

ghostlector schrieb:
			
		

> sehr  fett
> Pimp my outfit
> 
> das perfekte Bike dazu




mein bike ist perfekt... bis auf die fehlende z1, der fehlende fully.. naja und son paar andere sachen 

dieses we kann ich nicht, kommt besuch..   

danach.. nur sonntags. samstags bin ich im norden in wuppertal. ommmmaa hat burtstag oder so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (9. Februar 2005)

Hi

Bei mir ist es im moment ganz schlecht..
Es wär ja net genug gewesen wenn meine Vr bremse streickt, nein jetzt hat meine Gabel auch noch Schlapp gemacht so ein Scheiß !!!
Aus diesem Grund kann ich net wqirklich sagen, wann ich wieder fahren kann ...
Ich weis ja schließlich net wie lange das mit der Garantie dauert hoffe aber das ich bald wieder fahrn kann und dann komme ich auf jeden mit !!!!
Als ihr eure Tour gemacht habt habt ihr da Drops gefunden oder wart ihr bei der rinne??
Mit Drops meine ich net so ein 2 meter kleinkram sondern 4 meter und mehr!!
@ Ghostlector höher als der Drop am Waldsee wo ich und nen Kumpel davor satnden???

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (9. Februar 2005)

bah 

bin eben bis nach gundernhausen, um mir anhoeren zu lassen (wellmann), dass die bestellannahme voll ist   

naja ich rufe mal beim radstall in or an.

naja drops haben wir keine gesehen. außer einen 1.5m drop, der aber eher zum durchheizen ist.

olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (9. Februar 2005)

man seid ihr freaks     
ich trau mich nochnetmal nen 1 m drop 
naja werd dann eher tragen


----------



## Skkain (9. Februar 2005)

Naja wart nur ab irgendwann nimmst du 2meter drops einfach mit als wären es kleine Trail jumps!!!  

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (10. Februar 2005)

sooooo heute das fahrrad zum haendler gebracht. 

waren ein paar kleine aber leider gravierende maengel dran (nabe, schnellspanner, kettenrad da vorne, da wo die kurbel ist ^^)

@skkain mach das auch mal   mit deinen brakes 

Olli


----------



## Skkain (10. Februar 2005)

Ja Dh ohne Vr bremse is leider schlecht und meine Gabel hat ja auch schlapp gemacht und jetzt kann ich net fahrn...!
So nen Schei* !!


GreeeTz SKkain


----------



## ol!ver (10. Februar 2005)

eine shermann geht kaputt?

wie lange hattest du die schon?

dachte mir auch so eine zu kaufen. oder hast du die kaputtgedopt?


----------



## Blumenwiese (11. Februar 2005)

auch die Foxgabel aus der Werbung wird beim drop aus dem flugzeug nicht lebend unten ankommen    

Und das die Sherman von ghost noch lebt liegt alleine an seinen klickies und dem dazugehörigen helm   

Bald habe ich dann auch klickies. Und fahr euch allen davon...... also so nach hinten meine ich..


----------



## ol!ver (11. Februar 2005)

^^

wo gibt es denn ne foxwerbung im fernsehen?

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (11. Februar 2005)

Ja die Sherman is eignetlich sehr stabil, aber es ist wohl eine Kartusche geplatzt und ich muss die Gabel jetzt wohl reparieren lassen und dann kann ich wieder fahrn!!
Meine Sherman bin ich jetzt ein jahr gefahrn...
hab sie schon recht hart rangenommen aber eigentlich müsste die das mitmachen!!

GreeeTz SKkain


----------



## ol!ver (16. Februar 2005)

Freitag: bedeckt 1°C
Samstag: Schnee 1°C 90%
Sonntag: Schnee 2°C 90%

ich denke bei der vorhersage waere eine tour am freitag vorzuschlagen. kommt jemand mit? 

thx olli


----------



## Skkain (16. Februar 2005)

So hab ne neue Gabel, aber meine Vr bremse muss ich noch rep. lassen!!
DAnn kann ich fahrn gugt einfach in mein Fotoalbum um zu gugen was für ne Gabel dran is und gebt einfach die bewertung 10 ab bei weniger gibts haue!!!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ArmerStudent (17. Februar 2005)

ACHTUNG !! WERBUNG !!

Wen´s interessiert...

\/
\/
\/
\/


----------



## ghostlector (17. Februar 2005)

@ skkain
ist das die gabel vom MW ?
bissl hevy oder ! ?


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Februar 2005)

Ja, war meine Stance Kingpin. Nettes Rad draus geworden, oder?  

Wie in meiner Signatur zu lesen, habe ich noch eine Gabel zu verkaufen. Falls jemand Interesse haben sollte...  


Ich bin gerade dabei ein neues Radl aufzubauen. Vielleicht kann ich dann endlich mal das Basteln sein lassen und fahren...  



Gruß, MW !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (17. Februar 2005)

Ich hab doch tatsächlich die Soulride 2 DVD gewonnen.   

Muss mal schauen ob ich morgen mitkommen kann, fahrt ihr wieder am frankenstein? dürfte ja ganz schön rutschig sein bei dem Schnee den wir zumindest hier haben.


----------



## ghostlector (18. Februar 2005)

gude
also ich kann morgen nicht!
gllückwunsch zur dvd


----------



## Skkain (18. Februar 2005)

@ ghostlector


Nix ist zu Heavy für mich!!!

Und ich mache alles kaputt !!
Mhh ich hoff das ich bald meine Vr bremse hab und dann ma mit euch fahrn kann bei der gelegenheit können wir ja mal bei der Rinne vorbei guge und da kann ich dann ma zeigen was ich und meine Kumpels so druf haben!!
Wäre das für euch interresant, oder gehört ihr mehr zu der Trailfreeride fraktion, denn mir ist es egal mir macht beides sehr viel spaß vorraisgesetzt es geht steil bergab das ist die Hauptsache!! Bin halt faul!!!

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (18. Februar 2005)

@ skkain

was ist ein(e) ???* Trailfreeride fraktion,*
ah ja  berg ab geht es schon ganz gut ! aber du mußt auch hoch fahren!!!!

mfg ghostlector


----------



## ol!ver (18. Februar 2005)

hmm, 
also wird das morgen nichts mit dem frankenstein?

ich haette naemlich morgen zeit und lust 

olli


----------



## visionthing (18. Februar 2005)

bei mir wird es auch nichts.
Laut meinem Arzt darf ich bis mindestens nächsten Freitag keinen Sport machen.   
So ein Müll


----------



## Skkain (18. Februar 2005)

Aja das sin die Frler die bevorzugt nur trails fahren und da ihren spaß haben!!
Ich dachte der beggriff is selbst erklärend!
@ Oliver man könnte ja ne Streetsession fahren!
Mehr geht ohne Vr bremse net!!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (18. Februar 2005)

jau streeten ist geil. wo wohnst du? in darmstadt?

ajo lass uns am besten mal ort und zeit ausmachen.

Olli


----------



## Skkain (18. Februar 2005)

Also ich wohne zwischen frankfurt und darmstadt weiß net ob dir mörfelden was sagt???
Kann noch net genau sagen ob das morgen klappt aber sontag geht 100%!!!


----------



## Skkain (18. Februar 2005)

Also am SOnntag is ne streetsession bitte per icq oder pm ne massage zu mir schicken ich manage das mit dem treffen!!

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (19. Februar 2005)

so skkain hat sich gerade gemeldet. die streetsession faellt wegen schlechtem wetter ins wasser.

naja naechstes we vlt.

mfg Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (20. Februar 2005)

ihr seid ja drauf. hat doch gestern schon geschneit.... und um ehrlich zu sein, ist heute tausendmal besseres wetter als gestern. ich spring gleich aufs bike


----------



## visionthing (20. Februar 2005)

also ich geh jetzt Schlitten fahrn


----------



## ol!ver (20. Februar 2005)

wetter.com meldet, dass es die ganze woche schneien soll 

@blumenwiese. ja dadurch das es besser wird, faengt der schnee an zu schmilzen und in fußgaengerzonen ist das dann so festgepappter rutschschnee und das ist gar nicht toll zum streeten ^^


----------



## Blumenwiese (20. Februar 2005)

hm... ich war heute unterwegs und es war nett zum fahren. mich kann nur eine schöne frau vom fahren abhalten  und das gibts wenige....

rinne mit dem schlitten... woa das wärs... am besten einen mit n bisal federweg.

@ghost sorry, fr war so stressig. ich meld mich die tage mal. dienstag oder so.

lg max


----------



## Skkain (21. Februar 2005)

@ all

hoffe das es nächstes WE was wird!!!

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (21. Februar 2005)

hoffe ich auch.

also laut wetter.com hoert es donnerstagsnacht auf zu schneien. 
mal sehen, ob bis zum we alles weggetaut ist.

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (25. Februar 2005)

gude

wer hat lust  zeit am SO bisselll zu biken!


----------



## Skkain (25. Februar 2005)

Wo denn??? 

Ich würde erstens nur im Falchen fahrn oder halt Street wegen der Vr bremse....

aber der Schnee vermaselt mir eh meine Planung und ich werde eh net fahren da auch noch am So alles zu geschneit sein wird, weil ja bei dieser Kälte der Schnee nicht verschwindet!!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (26. Februar 2005)

bei mir gehts nit. liege flach.... fieber ..


@ghost könnte u.u. für ne kleine runde am dienstag. hängt davon ab, wann ich schluss habe.


----------



## Skkain (26. Februar 2005)

Gute besserung......!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## visionthing (26. Februar 2005)

War gestern Mittag ne Runde fahren ist schon echt übel viel Schnee im Odenwald. Oben auf dem Felsberg waren sicher so 40cm da war das mit dem fahren schon ein bisschen schwierig besonders bergauf. 

Denke nicht das ich am Sonntag mitkommen kann, muss mich zum Geburtstag meiner Mutter.


----------



## ghostlector (26. Februar 2005)

gude
 gute besserung
DI ist auch gut , was sagst du zur meiner PM von gestern?


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Februar 2005)

supi danke, werd einen davon nehmen...

weiß du da was über qualität??


seh grad bei bmo gibts das auch... da könnt ich dann noch ein paar andere sachen mitnehmen..
schlappem ;-)


----------



## ghostlector (27. Februar 2005)

Servus
@ Blume
Ich denke, dass die Qualität OK ist. Oliver hat  auch die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Februar 2005)

supi, dann kauf ich gleich mal ein..


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Februar 2005)

was würde der  chef denn emfpehlen?
oversize oder nit?











nr1 oder nr 2?

macht 10  unterschied


----------



## Skkain (27. Februar 2005)

Ich find das erste bessser!!!

GreeeTz ...


----------



## ol!ver (27. Februar 2005)

ich habe das zweite, bin zufrieden. hmm ich habe mal geschaut, ab mitte naechster woche wird es anfangen zu regnen und nicht mehr schneien. das ist denke ich besser, als wenn es schneit. dieses wochenende war ich leider nicht im forum, weil ich woanders war ^^.

@blumenwiese. gute besserung


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Februar 2005)

joa das erste denke ich werd ich auch nehmen, obwohl der lengerwinkel ein anderer ist.. ...
aber der vorbau ist 5mm länger als der andere.. muha..


----------



## ol!ver (27. Februar 2005)

kennt ihr eigentlich ht raehmen, die mit ner 170mm junior t gut harmonieren? denn ich bekomme ne junior t wahrscheinlich fuer 150eu verkauft.


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Februar 2005)

hm... mir wird ja schon von 130 mm abgeraten. glaub kaum, dass es viele ht gibt für 170 mm


----------



## Skkain (27. Februar 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> kennt ihr eigentlich ht raehmen, die mit ner 170mm junior t gut harmonieren? denn ich bekomme ne junior t wahrscheinlich fuer 150eu verkauft.




Tja wie wärs mit nem Banhsee die machern gute Sachen!!!!?
Ein Morphine oder ein Norco Torrent!

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (27. Februar 2005)

banshe hatte ich auch im hinterkopf. richi waere auch was oder?
hatte an den richi ripper oder barracuda gedacht. die sind naemlich nicht ganz so teuer.

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (27. Februar 2005)

@ Blume  
ich finde das scude OS besser wolte ich mir auch kaufen !
ich war heute auf dem frankenstein war geil , am manchen stelen war der schnee bis zum knie
mussen wir am dinstag auch hin blume
@ Oliver 
nicht jeder rahmen ist für DC Dopp.brück.   gabeln zugelassen wegen denn kräften die auf dem steuersatz                       
dann lasten umd mit 170mm wird es sehr sehr  schwer sein die berge hoch zu kommen . 
mfg ghostlector


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (27. Februar 2005)

@ghostlector.

ich habe schonmal bei blumenwiese angefragt. wollt ihr mich am dienstag vlt. mitnehmen? 

hoch kommt man immer ^^ mal sehen, ich werde mir die gabel mal anschauen, bevor ich sie kaufe.

Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (28. Februar 2005)

kann noch nicht definitiv für morgen zusagen. und denke auch es wird eher nicht passen, weil liege immernoch flach... da wäre sport nicht das beste. aber mal sehen. morgen kommt wohl dann auch des set. hab das scud genommen mit dem eckigen vorbau... vorher lange überlegt... aber ich bin jaien konsumkind und denke mir, was teurer ist wird auch besser sein


----------



## Skkain (28. Februar 2005)

ghostlector schrieb:
			
		

> mit 170mm wird es sehr sehr  schwer sein die berge hoch zu kommen .
> mfg ghostlector



Wer will denn schon Berge hochfahren runter muss man aber hoch ne, ne, ne das geht doch nicht 


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (28. Februar 2005)

hi!

hmm wenn blumenwiese nicht fahren wuerde waere das schade, aber ich haette trotzdem lust . aber vlt. kommt er ja doch noch mit 

wer wuerde denn mitkommen? ghostlector? skkain? visionthing?

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (28. Februar 2005)

@ oliver 
welche vorteile erhoffst du dir von der DC Dopp.Brücke für dich!


----------



## visionthing (28. Februar 2005)

würde zwar gerne morgen mitkommen kann allerdings nur vormittags; bis ca. 15:00.

@BW den Lenker muss ich mir dann auch mal anschauen wenn du ihn hast, meiner ist viel zu schmal.


----------



## ol!ver (28. Februar 2005)

hmm gar keine ^^ nur bekomme ich die fuer 150eu. und das ist als schueler n1


----------



## Blumenwiese (1. März 2005)

muss absagen..
gehe nachher wohl zum arzt. sport wäre das falsche.. bin total gelatscht..


----------



## ol!ver (1. März 2005)

ok, schade. was ist mit dir ghostie? kommst du mit, oder nicht?

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (2. März 2005)

die welt ist ungerecht und gemein.
bin bis fr. krank geschrieben, und eben grad kam der vorbau etc.. args..
hab eh nicht genug kraft den einzubauen..


----------



## Skkain (3. März 2005)

Ich bin auch Krank....

Habe mir leider ne Grippe geholt und kann erst ma net fahrn sorry.

GreeeTz Skkain


@ Ghostlector

Von einer Dc gabel versprech ich mir so einiges kannst dann ja fahrn wenn wqir uns ma treffen sollten dann weißt du was ich meine das is einfach nur geil ne dc an nem Hardtaill.
;--> !!!!!!!


----------



## Skkain (5. März 2005)

Hallo ???

Niemand mehr dsa oder wat??


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## Blumenwiese (5. März 2005)

doch aber schlucke noch antibiotika.
war zwar heute kurz unterwegs mit dem neuen lenker etc. aber nur kurz.
fährt sich aber top. macht richtig spaß und fährt sich irgendwie angenehmer.


----------



## Skkain (6. März 2005)

Hehehe glaub ich dir ;-)!!!

Ein breiter lenker iszt immer gut !


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (11. März 2005)

hi!

da es wieder wärmer wird und auch schon geworden ist, sollten wir vlt. mal ein treffen festmachen?

thx Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (11. März 2005)

servus
  ich denke da an SO 
hat einer zeit  zum biken 
wenn das wetter mit macht!?


----------



## Skkain (11. März 2005)

Ahja wo wir gerade bei treffen sind ich fahre am sonntag zu ner location in Offenbach und frage mich gerade ob Einer/mehrere mitkommen wollen!?


GreeeTz Skkain

Also wer lust hat nur ran damit.....!


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (11. März 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Ahja wo wir gerade bei treffen sind ich fahre am sonntag zu ner location in Offenbach und frage mich gerade ob Einer/mehrere mitkommen wollen!?
> 
> 
> GreeeTz Skkain
> ...



Wat fuer ne Location?


----------



## Skkain (12. März 2005)

Eine Dirt/ Freeride Location mit Doubles und Drops uvm.
Kannst dich ja wenn de willst mit uns treffen!
Es sei denn das Wetter wird so schei*e, dass es mal wieder ins Wasser fällt!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (12. März 2005)

moin,



ht*p://lotuslnx.tripod.com/schnee.jpg

@admins, bitte nicht direkt verlinken, dass macht der hoster nicht mit. 

Olli


----------



## Skkain (12. März 2005)

@ Ol!ver kommst du mit ???


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (12. März 2005)

ja, wenn es morgen bei der location nicht stark regnet, bin ich dabei 

Olli


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (12. März 2005)

Leider hab ich vergessen, dass ich morgen nen Termin hab.
Kann leider nicht, aber trotzdem danke


----------



## ol!ver (12. März 2005)

Skkain, aaah ^^ du wolltest doch noch bescheid sagen?   wegen uhrzeit und so

Olli


----------



## Skkain (13. März 2005)

Ey sorry ich war auf ner Party und hab zu viel getrunken, ich habs halt vergessen dass du mitkomen wolltest tut mir echt leid!
Sonst bin ich was so was angeht sehr zuverlässig.
Tut mir leid.



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (13. März 2005)

nee nee 
keiner lust (zeit) zum biken!!!
mfg  

bin weg!


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. März 2005)

So... 
mein internet zuhause f**** total ab. geht nix. bin jetzt mal von der arbeit drinne 
wird ja endlich frühling. 
Also an ostern werde ich zeit haben zum biken. denk ich mal  am we. sollte es auch gehen.
wie stehts bei euch???
oh muss morgen mal vielleicht meine laufräder wegbringen.
@ghost wie ommt man da hin? wie lange dauert das? meinste es tuts auch wenn ich sie zum citybike bringe weiß nämlich nicht so wie ich zum wellmann kommen soll..... vielleich bekomm ich das auto dann ginge es aber sonst hm..


----------



## ol!ver (14. März 2005)

moin,

also ich hätte sehr viel lust zum fahren 

wer kommt mit? die woche?

thx Olli


----------



## ol!ver (15. März 2005)

ich war heute streeten alleine. war saucool  

es ist wieder richtig schön warm.

edit: ist die strecke auf dem frankenstein eigentlich legal, und darf man die weiter ausbauen? sprich pflege und den northshore interessanter gestalten, oder ist das verboten auf dem frankenstein?

thx Olli


----------



## visionthing (15. März 2005)

würde gerne morgen ne Runde drehen.
Bei mir läuft zur Zeit alles in einem sehr stark zeitlich begrenzten Rahmen ab.
Habe direkt nach Ostern einige Abgabeleistungen.

Die Rinne am Frankenstein ist nicht so richtig legal, früher war da ne ganze menge gebaut wurde aber leider vom Förster o.ä. zerstört.


----------



## ol!ver (16. März 2005)

hi,

hmm nicht legal? das ist schade. wo kann man da fragen, so legal machen oder so?

thx Olli


----------



## ghostlector (19. März 2005)

gude
wer hat bock morgen zu biken heee!!!!!!!!!!?????
aufwachen der winter ist vorbei Mädels


----------



## Blumenwiese (19. März 2005)

hab eben meinen lrs zu wellmann gebracht. der brauch bis dienstag...
also bin ich damit bikeunfähig


----------



## visionthing (19. März 2005)

bin morgen dabei!!

Wann und wo soll es los gehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (19. März 2005)

moin,

hmm morgen ist schade, da kann ich nicht, weil ich da auf kleine kinder aufpassen muss (pfadfinder). hoffentlich fahrt ihr bald mal wieder 

ich war heute mit skkain und sinene kumpels dirten. war geil 
naja skkain hat seine gabel zerfetzt.

hier zeigt er stolz seine gabel in die kamera   







Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (19. März 2005)

@vision...
2.bike aus coladosen 

@oli

wo bleibts viedeo?


----------



## ghostlector (19. März 2005)

@ vision
sms bekommen wenn nicht !
so um 12uhr oben oder? !

@skkain was möchtest du für die gabel haben?


----------



## visionthing (20. März 2005)

jo hab die SMS bekommen. Also dann so um 12:00 oben!

@Blume: sind Coladosen aus Alu? wie auch immer den Rahmen hab ich auf EBay ersteigert und der Rest lag hier bei mir zu hause noch so rum.


----------



## Skkain (20. März 2005)

ghostlector schrieb:
			
		

> @skkain was möchtest du für die gabel haben?





Für die kaputte???


Wenn ja keine ahnung vll 40 oder so etwas in der Richtung!  



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (20. März 2005)

Kann man so ne Gabel noch reparieren??

Ich meine, auch wenn man die irgendwie wieder zusammenschweißt, dann besteht doch erhöhte "wiederkaputtgefahrt (looool)", oder?
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit sowas nochmal irgendwo jumpen würde, wenn es anders gehen würde.

Was für ne Gabel ist das eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (20. März 2005)

Also die Gabel ist nicht mehr schweißbar ganz einfach weil man Aluminium nicht ohne großen aufwand schweißen kann!
Damit könnte man wieder springen, wenn man sich ne neue Tauchrohr einheit zulegt. 
Das is ne Stance Kingpin!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## Blumenwiese (20. März 2005)

visionthing schrieb:
			
		

> jo hab die SMS bekommen. Also dann so um 12:00 oben!
> 
> @Blume: sind Coladosen aus Alu? wie auch immer den Rahmen hab ich auf EBay ersteigert und der Rest lag hier bei mir zu hause noch so rum.



der rest... --> coladosen  

mein rahmen ist auch von ebay... und noch hält er vorzüglich... stabiler als die kingping von skkain.


----------



## Skkain (20. März 2005)

Heeheeheeh das denke ich aber auch kack kingding da!

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (20. März 2005)

moin,

so ich mache mal meine gabel auf  denn es ist ein krampf mit der gabel, mal sehen, ob die zuviel öl hat 

Olli 

btw, wie wars heute bei euch?


----------



## Blumenwiese (20. März 2005)

war gut. ... aber nächstes mal mit eigenem bike.  dann geht auch hoffentlich mehr. oder ich werd mich bei langsamer fahrt an einem ast aufhängen und in slow motion über den lenkter ins laub kippen. Nur dieses mal filmt vision. 

...

hm... bin sehr schlau. der läd noch bilder hoch als anhang und ich drück auf posten... tztztz


----------



## ol!ver (20. März 2005)

hi,

jo ich denke es ist auch besser, dass er filmt, denn was ich gefilmt habe ist echt so uninteressant, dass sich jede weiterverarbeitung nicht lohnen würde 

so habe eben etwas öl aus meiner gabel gelassen. nun funzt sie 1a 

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (20. März 2005)

@ blume
 2 bike ist wieder fit


----------



## Skkain (22. März 2005)

`So an meinem Bike is jetzt wieder die Flick dran fährt sich doch gleich ganz anders das Bike!

GreeeTz Skkain


Ps: man sollte sich ma treffen?!


----------



## ghostlector (23. März 2005)

gude 
blumenwiese wo sind die fotos?

ja wann habt ihr wieder zeit lust zu biken???  

mfg g......................


----------



## Skkain (24. März 2005)

Also ich hätte schon lust!

Ahso morgen gehe ich zum Waldsee mit ein paar Kollegen wie wärs jungs?!


Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noseboard (24. März 2005)

Waldsee in Langen ????
wann seit ihr denn da ???
vieleicht komm ich mal vorbei !!!


----------



## ol!ver (24. März 2005)

jow, bin auch dabei :>

aber morgen riskiere ich nichts, denn ich fahre morgen nacht in den skiurlaub 
ajo wie noseboard schon fragt ^^ wann und wo genau? 

thx Olli


----------



## Skkain (25. März 2005)

Waldsee kann man bei dem Wetter vergessen!



Wenn man da jetzt hingeht dann sieht man selbst und das Rad hinterher aus wie Schei*e.
DAs hat keinen Sinn ich werde auf keinen Fall kommen.



Sry aber trotzdem GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (25. März 2005)

jo ^^

naja bei mir ist noch die ein oder andere pfütze, aber die sonne scheint schon wieder halb durchzukommen   . ich werde mich nachher vlt. nochmal auf den frankenstein begeben, vlt. möchte da jemand mit.

Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (25. März 2005)

lach.... also jetzt hätte ich noch 2 std zeit, werde viel. auch gleich aufs rad springen... ansonsten @ghost. sonntag oder montag wäre viel. ne tour drinne. muss mal sehen..
fotos kommen noch, muss die runterrechnen, und hab momentan keine zeit dafür... gr... und intternet tut auch noch net wieder richtig.. brauch nen modem..


----------



## ol!ver (25. März 2005)

hi,

so ich fahre eine woche skifahren  danach fahre ich aber gerne jede tour mit.
@blumenwiese. es gibt auch programme die alle fotos bearbeiten. sprich man legt am anfang einstellungen fest, und dann arbeitet das programm diese einstellungen ab.

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (26. März 2005)

wer hat morgen oder übermorgen zeit zum biken?


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. März 2005)

muss ich mal sehen... wie weit ich morgen mit dem lernen komme. melde mich mal so gegen 2 uhr.
heute schaff ichs glaub ich nicht mehr. m 7 kommt besuch..


----------



## Skkain (3. April 2005)

HI


SO jetzt bin ich wieder aus der SChweiz zurück!!


Wann wollen wer uns ma alle treffen?



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (3. April 2005)

hi,

bin auch wieder zurück. will nun wieder biken 

jemand auch lust?

Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (3. April 2005)

bin extrem tod  @ghost haste noch den grillmaster gespielt? 

fand es aber sehr nett. müssen mal mehr so "offizielle" sachen machen


----------



## ghostlector (3. April 2005)

hier ist der griLLMaster   
war geil  950HM uP 870Hm DOwN    95.25KM ca.4h     
mÜssen wir mal wiederholen dann kommt der SKKAin und oli bestimmt mit


----------



## Skkain (3. April 2005)

Hi



Ja ich komm aufjeden mit wenn die Tour Dh lastig ist ich kann net so viel Hochfahrn!
Also 200-400 hm is kein prob aber mehr muss net so unbedingt sein.
Und ich werd dann mehrere Kollegen mitbringen ( auch endlich dem MetalWarrior, der sein GMP mothership wohl noch diese Woche fertig kriegt)!



GReeeTz Skkain


----------



## Blumenwiese (5. April 2005)

unser grillmeister. wie siehts aus können ja mal so nen grillründchen machen  wenns sommer wird... 

so springe ins bettelein :-I)


----------



## ghostlector (5. April 2005)

a ja warum needd
sag bescheid wann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (5. April 2005)

sch***** meine bremsbeläge der vr sind schwarz  voller öl anscheinend. naja muss ich mir neue bestellen.

Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (5. April 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> sch***** meine bremsbeläge der vr sind schwarz  voller öl anscheinend. naja muss ich mir neue bestellen.
> 
> Olli



zuviel geld? bremsen brauch keiner.... der abhang tut irgendwann auch bremsen  und bäume küssen sehr gut.

@ghost. war sie sauer?
was haste denn fürn desert gemacht?

so bin jetzt lernen in der bib


----------



## ol!ver (5. April 2005)

hehe

@ghost und blumenwiese. 

ich möchte auch mal wieder mit euch fahren 

Olli


----------



## visionthing (5. April 2005)

jo will auch unbedingt mal wieder grillen ehhh.. fahren ... beides!!


----------



## Blumenwiese (5. April 2005)

donnerstag in einer woche bin ich für alles zu haben


----------



## Skkain (6. April 2005)

Ich komm mit und fress euch alles weg  !!
Aja wer müssen uns echt ma treffen alle im Odenwald und so richtig die Rinne rocken !!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (6. April 2005)

ey neee, das kann doch nicht sein. eben ist mir in ober ramstadt die kette gerissen.  musste ich nach hause teils busfahren teils rollen lassen. das war schei*e   

Olli


----------



## Skkain (6. April 2005)

Tja dann sind wer jetzt schon zu zweit mir ist heute das Schaltauge gerissen.


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (8. April 2005)

so habe jetz 2wochen urlaub!!!

hat einer bock am sonntag zu biken?


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (8. April 2005)

"tut tut bitte vom bahngleis zurücktreten. der invalidenexpress fährt jetzt ein !"

mein fuss is wieder heile...juhu    mal sehen wie das am montag mit dem schulsport klappt bzw. am sonntag schon training.
aber biken is ja net so ansprucjsvoll für den einen fuss, also: bin wieder einsatzbereit !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (9. April 2005)

moin,

jau morgen ist gut. aber ich habe keine vorderbremse. von daher bergab nur wege oder so 

Olli


----------



## Skkain (10. April 2005)

Mhhhh also meine Vr bremse is jetzt wieder Fit aber noch net eingefahr, das is ja net das Prob würde bergab sicher schnell gehn!


Aber ich hab keine Lust auf "Hodenwald", weil ich kein GEld für die fahrt hab und es viel zu kalt is also ich komm net mit vll bis zum nächsten ma....!




GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (10. April 2005)

hi,

ajo was ist nun? das wetter heute ist ziemlich schlecht, aber wenn ihr nicht irgendwelche trails bergab fahrt, dann könnte ich mitkommen.

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (10. April 2005)

also ich gehe  heute biken uhr zeit weiss ich noch net


----------



## dabo (10. April 2005)

Hi!
Habe mich eben mal angemeldet um anzufragen ob  vielleicht einer nächstes Wochenende bock auf ne kleine Tour hat, so im Kreis Frankfurt?

Ich kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut dort aus, langener Waldsee kenn ich aber ansonsten leider nix.

Also wer Lust hat, kann ja einfach was in'n Thread schreiben 

Grüße.


----------



## ghostlector (10. April 2005)

willkommen  bei unserem Thread ! wieder einer mehr wunderbar  
also bis dennnn


----------



## Skkain (10. April 2005)

Hi! 

Juhu noch einer in unser kleinen Bescheidenen Runde!

Was fährst du denn so Cross Country oder Enduro oder was anderes?


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## dabo (11. April 2005)

@Skkain: Cross Country trifft es schon sehr genau.

Stehen bei euch in nächster Zeit vielleicht Touren an?

grüße


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (11. April 2005)

wir müssen mal mit mehr als 3 leuten fahren (zumindest war das bei mir der rekord)!
aber nächstes WE kann ich wahrscheinlich net; kommt halt drauf an wie süchtig mein neues PC-spiel macht, dass am freitag geliefert wird   


@dabo: mit gehts fast genauso...ich kenn außer dem frankenstein eigentlich nix. aber den dafür umso besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (11. April 2005)

hmm ich habe nun festgestellt, dass das öl, dass auf den bremsbelag getropft ist direkt aus der bremse kommt. wie geht man da weiter vor? thx Olli


----------



## ghostlector (12. April 2005)

vielleicht ist der deckel oben locker hast du da mal rumgespielt
oder die leitund ist am bremsgriff leicht ab .
bist du mal  auf die fress...geflogen ??
@ dabo sag bescheid wann du mal zeit hast


----------



## ol!ver (12. April 2005)

ne bin nicht hingefallen. aber ich sehe, dass das öl anscheinend von innen kommt. die ist da irgendwie undicht . naja ich habe schonmal den händler wegen dem einschicken kontaktiert.

ich plane außerdem bald (in 1, 2 monaten) mir eine neue gabel zuzulegen. 
skkain hat mir die sherman flick empfohlen. ihr (ghost und vision) fahrt ja die firefly ne? wo ist der unterschied der gabeln im bezug auf ansprechverhalten und wofür sind sie ausgelegt? thx

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (12. April 2005)

also ich fahre eine firyfly 130mm ohne spv, der vision eine black comp 1
20mm und der blume  eine bomber Z1
firefly unterschied  sind der preis das gewicht und die titanfedern sie ist leichter als die flick
ausgelegt im jahre 2003 für FR ,  2005 sind das enduro gabeln obwohl die schon mehr FW haben 
guck dir die aktuele fireflay plus an sie hat 1/18 zoll schaft und 150mm das ist der erzatz für die breakout!


----------



## Skkain (12. April 2005)

Oder ne ältere Sherman gabel die sind billiger!


Und außerdem darf die neue Firefly garantiert net in Ollis rahmen das ding hat ja 150mm ich glaube 130mm sind bei Ollis rahmen das maximum, oder???



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (12. April 2005)

nö 110mm sind das maximum. ist mir aber egal, ich denke 130mm kann man noch vertreten. hmm dann finde ich die flick am besten denn sie hat 110mm-113mm oder braucht man mehr fw zum fahren?

thx Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (12. April 2005)

die flick hat auch 130mm
du kannst die flick und die firefly durch rta 2 verstellen 110-130mm die ohne spv 
 ab BJ (03)/04 mit spv und rta 2  90-130mm


----------



## ol!ver (12. April 2005)

ok, das klingt cool . dann muss ich nur noch etwas geld verdienen ^^
aber das fahren ohne vorderbremse nervt echt, auch wenns nur n bissl trial ist.

Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (13. April 2005)

meeinn schatzzz 

eben gekommen....

meiner


schatz...


meiner....



.....


----------



## ghostlector (13. April 2005)

Herr DER RINGE oder WAS


----------



## Blumenwiese (13. April 2005)

herr der bomber


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (13. April 2005)

hmm, bei mir is das net so einfach.....
hab mehrere schätze   

mein PC, mein Bike, mein (neuer) Hamster und zu guter letzt mein Konto *hrhrhr* das is sogar einer im sinne von 'piratenschatz'


----------



## Blumenwiese (13. April 2005)

eingebaut.... hm.. die federt alles weg, aber drückt nicht raus..

was muss ich einstellen ghost, kann net mehr so hoch springen...


----------



## ol!ver (13. April 2005)

was haste denn nun für ne gabel?


----------



## visionthing (14. April 2005)

so jetzt misch ich mich auch mal wieder in die Diskusion ein.
Aus irgend einem Grund funktioniert die Benachrichtigung vom Thread bei mir nicht mehr.

Ich fahre leider nicht mit einer Flick sondern mit einer ganz ordinären Black mit 120mm.
@Blume kannst ja mal den Rebound voll aufdrehen -> viel Spaß mit dem neuen "Bomber"!!

Bis denne vision


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. April 2005)

habs eben alles gefunden. musste ne schraube richtig drehen, dachte vorher die sollte man net drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (14. April 2005)

@blumenwiese. du hast doch schon länger ne bomber. haste nun ne neue? hier in nem anderen thread wurde angesprochen, dass die z1 freeride nen besseres ansprechverhalten mit sich bringt, als die manitou flick. skkain meint das gegenteil. am besten ich probiere die einfach mal bei euch aus. wäre das möglich? 

thx Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. April 2005)

hatte vorher ne mxcomp mit 85 mm. auch nettes teil  jetzt sind es 130
und ich geb sie nciht mehr her.
war aben am frankenstein die rinne gedüst. ahhhhhhhhhhh mehhhrrr.....
und das tollste finde ich das eta. das blockiert fast komplett und für berge einfach geil 
achja die gabel hat auch nur 290 gekost. ein schlagendes argument wie ich finde.


----------



## ol!ver (14. April 2005)

hi,

ajo ich würde gerne mitfahren, sofern wir nicht irgendwelche singletrails rocken , denn meine bremse ist atm bei magura. aber auch falls ich nicht mitkann, blumenwiese und ghost könnt ihr mal bitte eure gabel vergleichen (ansprechverhalten) um mir dann mal bericht zu erstatten, welche besser ist (oder ich könnte mal an den brunnen kommen da ne kleine testrunde drehen und dann wieder nach hause fahren)?

thx Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (15. April 2005)

soo. also habe eben heringman in der mensa getroffen. er fährt heute abend mit. Er ruft gegen 18:15 bei mir an, und ich wollte so gegen 18:30 zuhause startklar sein. kommst du vorbei ghost? und dann fahrn mer los richtung frankenstein  heringman wohnt da in bessungen, wo wir eh vorbei fahren 
sag nochmal bescheid, kannst auch per mail schreiben


----------



## dabo (16. April 2005)

Was ist nur mitm Wetter los? Im Wettebericht seht schon so ein paar Tagen das es schlechter werden soll, und was ist bester Sonnenschein. Obwohl es gerade etwas Bewölkt aussieht glaube nicht so recht das noch was runter kommt.

Vielleicht kann man nächste Woche was ausmachen?

So ich verschwinde wieder in meine Internetfreies Wochenende 

Grüße.


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. April 2005)

Wie per PM gesagt, ich wäre bei ner lockeren Waldsee (oder ähnliches) Tour dabei. Nur net Odenwald oder so, weil ich keine Kondition hab...


----------



## ghostlector (18. April 2005)

@ blumwnW..
Bikepark  Beerfelden
der macht mitte MAi auf aM SA und SO


----------



## Blumenwiese (18. April 2005)

ghostlector schrieb:
			
		

> @ blumwnW..
> Bikepark  Beerfelden
> der macht mitte MAi auf aM SA und SO


ui supi. dann schnelle hin wenn er auf macht


----------



## Skkain (20. April 2005)

Kann ich mit kommen??
Wollte da eh mal hin, hatte nur noch nie die (mit) fahrgelegenheit!
Würde sehr gern mitkommen!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (21. April 2005)

dito.

seit heute ist mein fahrrad wieder mit 2 bremsen einsatzbereit 

Olli


----------



## ol!ver (22. April 2005)

so war heute fahren. war ziemlich geil. die rinne ist 1a trocken. morgen fahre ich wieder  skkain auch. kommt noch wer mit? 

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (22. April 2005)

und wer hat zeit am SO zu biken, zum meli?
neue strecke ist TOP!


----------



## ol!ver (23. April 2005)

hi,

hmm morgen ist schlecht bei mir, da ich da pfadfinder habe. aber nächstes we oder die woche wäre cool. 
heute aufm frankenstein war auch saugeil. wir haben nen fullyshuttletrupp getroffen. war sehr geil 

Olli


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (23. April 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben nen fullyshuttletrupp getroffen.



 hä?


----------



## ol!ver (23. April 2005)

^^ ajo wir haben nen trupp dh'ler gefunden die nen mercedes sprinter dabeihatten als shuttle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (23. April 2005)

Jau, war echt sehr gut heute. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht so schlecht, wie angekündigt und wir können nächstes WE wieder hin...   
(vielleicht auch mit mehr Leuten)


----------



## Skkain (24. April 2005)

Ja es war echt schön gestern!!

Vor allem das wir geshuttelt wurden fand ich richtig geil!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## Skkain (26. April 2005)

Ja wie sieht es aus was is mit fahren bei euch am Wochenende??
Ich habe vor wieder in der Rinne zu fahrn!




GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (26. April 2005)

ajo bin dabei. ein paar alsbacher wollen auch mitkommen. die wollen evtl. auch etwas filmen. von daher ahoi WE


----------



## Skkain (28. April 2005)

Bei mir is es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich komme ich bring dann noch en paar andere Kumpels mit! 
Wär cool wenn die alsbacher auch kommen würden ordentlich die Göttin robben!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (28. April 2005)

@ol!ver 
ich habe gehört das du jetz voll der krasser BIKER bist besser als blume !!
hast du nicht lust mal auf dem Meli DH?!!!


----------



## ghostlector (28. April 2005)

@ol!ver   
ich habe gehört das du jetz voll der krasser BIKER bis  t besser als blume !!
hast du nicht lust mal auf dem Meli DH?!!!


----------



## ol!ver (28. April 2005)

hahaha, was für eine provokation ^^
ne ka, ob ich besser bin, ich springe halt auch schon etwas und fahre auch öfters als er am frankenstein.

ja auf meli hätte ich auch lust. aber am samstag gehts schonmal nicht, weil da die alsbacher vermutlich filmen werden, aber sonst immer :> wir können auch schon morgen fahren, wenn du da zeit hast. jetzt ist es zu spät? oder?

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (29. April 2005)

@vision was ist mit dir hast du morgen zeit zu biken
@oli wann seid ihr am  fränki?


----------



## Blumenwiese (29. April 2005)

@ghost heute ist in der bessunger knabenschule beim frühlingserwachen salsa musik.  bringste nicole mit und ab gehts.  

wann gehts morgen los? muss bis 1 nochmal nach alsbach. zum laufshop.  danach gehts irgendwann. achje nicht zu große tour morgen wird in den mai getanzt  da darf ich nciht so fertig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (30. April 2005)

boah komme gerade von der abiparty 

ka, eine uhrzeit steht noch nciht ganz fest. fabi meinte, dass sich die meisten erst heute entscheiden. ajo aber ich denke ma so an 1 oder 2.

Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (30. April 2005)

abiparty  gröööhhll

@vision, was ist denn los? wann können wir mal wieder nen ründsche drehen?
@ghost ich meld mich nachher bei dir


----------



## ol!ver (30. April 2005)

moin,

also ich fahre so um 1 nach oben. habt ihr da zeit?
so ich fahre nun, es ist nun 12:26. kommt dann einfach an den frankenstein ihr werdet mich da dann sehen . fände es sehr cool, wenn ihr kommen würdet :>


Olli


----------



## Skkain (30. April 2005)

Hey olli ich komme morgen wahrscheinlich auch wieder!
Bring noch mehr Kumpels mit kannst du uns wieder abholn?



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (1. Mai 2005)

hi,

skkain konnte heute leider doch nicht. ich war auf dem frankenstein und es war sooo furchtbar heiß. naja ich denke ich fahre heute gegen abend nochmal ne runde. wäre cool, wenn da jemand mitfahren würde 

Olli


----------



## visionthing (2. Mai 2005)

komme leider zur Zeit mit meiner Zeit irgendwie überhaupt nicht hin. WE sind dank Wochenendbeziehung meist völlig verplant aber irgendwie wird das schon wieder klappen unter der Woche geht es bei mir meistens!

Ich schwing mich jetzt mal aufs Rad und cruise richtung Franky mal schaun wie weit ich komme.


----------



## Blumenwiese (2. Mai 2005)

visionthing schrieb:
			
		

> komme leider zur Zeit mit meiner Zeit irgendwie überhaupt nicht hin. WE sind dank Wochenendbeziehung meist völlig verplant aber irgendwie wird das schon wieder klappen unter der Woche geht es bei mir meistens!
> 
> Ich schwing mich jetzt mal aufs Rad und cruise richtung Franky mal schaun wie weit ich komme.


wir sin auch unter der woche unterwegs  aber es soll ja jetzt regnen.. also wohl erst am we?


----------



## ghostlector (2. Mai 2005)

@
oli  möchtest du eine MZ BOMBER DROP OFF 04 Kaufen?????? NA  130 mm


----------



## ol!ver (2. Mai 2005)

hmm ne will mir lieber ne 66rc kaufen hehe, aber thx 

habe heute vision getroffen, zufällig. naja sind am franky ein bischen gefahren, war lustig. 

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (3. Mai 2005)

so das ist sie am zweitbike fotos grösser im album


----------



## ghostlector (5. Mai 2005)

wer hat lust zeit am Samstag zu biken?


----------



## Skkain (5. Mai 2005)

ICH!!!!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## Blumenwiese (5. Mai 2005)

hier *meld* *hüpf* *wenn gutes wetter ist*


----------



## visionthing (5. Mai 2005)

bin am Samstag auch dabei!!


----------



## lokalhorst (6. Mai 2005)

aktueller Wetterbericht sagt: Samstag soll es nur Sch..... regnen,   Sonntag ist es etwas besser. Sonntag bin ich dabei und wenn ihr euch für Sonntag entscheidet, werdet ihr auch nicht so naß, aber schon so ein bißchen. 
gestern war sehr schön am Frankenstein, bin hoch und wieder runter und hoch und wieder runter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (6. Mai 2005)

Hi


Bei schlechtem Wetter werde ich auch net mit fahrn!

Aber vll ist das Wetter ja am So besser?!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (6. Mai 2005)

hi

am so habe ich leider keine zeit, aber ich hoffe, dass es am sa besser ist, als angekündigt.

Soo, das Gewinde meiner Kurbel ist gef*ckt. Somit habe ich atm kein Fahrrad   , aber ich denke, dass ich schon was neues die Tage bekommen werde (shimano saint hat mir skkain geraten  ).

Olli


----------



## visionthing (7. Mai 2005)

bie dem Dauerregen heute fällt das ganze dann wohl ins Wasser. Schade währe gerne mit euch gefahren.


----------



## ol!ver (7. Mai 2005)

so, habe eben ne neue kurbel und neue pedalen bestellt (saint + azonic a-frame). dann bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei, wenn das wetter besser wird 

Olli :>


----------



## ghostlector (8. Mai 2005)

Neue Gabel vom manitou 150 mm 180mm und 203mm


----------



## ol!ver (9. Mai 2005)

ist das ne sc gabel? also das ist ein 66rc konkurrent oder was?

Olli


----------



## ol!ver (9. Mai 2005)

hmm, komisch konnte nicht editieren

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161406&highlight=manitou+180mm

da http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161406

:>


----------



## lokalhorst (11. Mai 2005)

Die Wetterperspektive fürs WoEn ist super also los auf's bike
Vorschlag Samstag so ab 14:00 Uhr! Wer ist dabei?

Gruß
Horst


----------



## ghostlector (11. Mai 2005)

ich komme mit
und wer noch blume vision ....und und ?


----------



## ol!ver (11. Mai 2005)

hi,

ajo komme auch mit, wenn das wetter nicht shice ist 

denke bis dahin ist die post endlich mal da mit den kurbeln (saftladen²)

Olli :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (11. Mai 2005)

am Wochenende kann ich leider nicht mitkommen. Bin von Freitag bis Dienstag in München!

Adios Fritz


----------



## ol!ver (12. Mai 2005)

hi,

hat jemand von euch nen isis innenlagerschlüssel?

thx Olli


----------



## ghostlector (12. Mai 2005)

leider  nur für shimano


----------



## ol!ver (13. Mai 2005)

naja das ist auch kewl  sowas bräuchte ich zum einbau der neuen  (saint)

Olli :>


----------



## Blumenwiese (17. Mai 2005)

@ghost..
tach chef
und was macht der rücken?????


----------



## ghostlector (17. Mai 2005)

aja geht so zu 65-75% wieder fit!


----------



## lokalhorst (17. Mai 2005)

@All: Am Samstag bin ich mal wieder im Taunus unterwegs. Wer Lust und die Möglichkeit hat, melde sich einfach. Das wird eine schöne Tour.
@Ghost: Wenn wir dann am Sonntag auch noch fahren, müssen wir noch mal über die Strecke reden. 2 Tage hintereinander 40 km und xxxhm wird a bißerl viel. Ich bin ja schließlich nicht mehr 15!   

Gruß
Horst


----------



## ghostlector (17. Mai 2005)

also ich bin auch keine 15!!! 
+13 !


----------



## ol!ver (17. Mai 2005)

hi,

so ich bin nun wieder flott :>
abba uphill geht bei mir nicht mehr so gut, hehe 

Olli :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (19. Mai 2005)

so ich bin mal an der rinne. man findet mich an der neuen rinne. also leute, kommt :> ich will nicht immer alleine fahren.

Olli :>


----------



## lokalhorst (20. Mai 2005)

@Olli: Ich war da! Wir waren die 3 Opas, die da die Rinne runter sind   
gruß
horst


----------



## ol!ver (20. Mai 2005)

hehe  da hat man sich mal gesehen


----------



## Skkain (21. Mai 2005)

loooool 

Ja ich würde ja sehr sehr gerne Morgen zur Rinne kommen.
Aber im moment spielt das Wetter mal wieder net mit.
so wie jedes WE immer wüntlich zu jedem WE anfang kommt der regen ich könnte sooooooo kotzen :kotz: !!
Aber vll wird es ja noch was morgen.
Ja wie sieht es bei euch denn aus?


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## Blumenwiese (21. Mai 2005)

ihr habt nicht zufällig halt gemacht in eberstadt? da hab ich nämlich 3 biker überholt...  wann wart ihr denn da? ich war gestern abend 19:30-20:30 dort... 

ne jetzt am we also heute geht nix... shit wetter.. mal sehen was morgen los ist


----------



## lokalhorst (21. Mai 2005)

@BW: ich fühle mich jetzt einfach mal angesprochen: Nein wir sind mit dem Auto dahin und haben unten auf dem Parkplatz geparkt. Sonst kommen wir in unserem Alter doch nicht mehr die Berge hoch  

Jetzt fahre ich in den Taunus und morgen fahre ich ab Böllenfalltor. Nächstes WoEN bin ich im Spessart aber vielleicht bin ich je wieder die Woche über an der Rinne. Ich melde mich dann

Gruß
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (23. Mai 2005)

hi,

lass mal wieder alle zusammen fahren. ich möchte mal wieder mit allen leuten fahren  bin ja erst 1x mit ghost und blume gefahren 

Olli :>


----------



## ghostlector (23. Mai 2005)

wer hat morgen zeit zum biken?
bin zu 90% wieder fit


----------



## lokalhorst (23. Mai 2005)

ey isch kann net! isch muß pakke für den spessart, da wir Mittwoch fahren. Ich bin nächsten Montag wieder online und melde mich dann für nächste Woche
Gruß
Horst


----------



## Skkain (24. Mai 2005)

HI


So da das Wetter am Donnerstag und Freitag besser sein wollte ich fragen ob jemand am Do oder FR am Frankenstein ist....!
Ich bin da.... nur unklar ist ob ich Do oder Fr fahre mal sehn.
Hat jemand lust mitzu biken wir werden aber keine Touren von dort aus unternehmen, sondern nur die Rinne rocken................!?



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (24. Mai 2005)

hi,

bin am we leider nicht da 
abba heute mit ghost und blume am meli war lustig :> nur uphill hat sich sehr gezogen 

Olli


----------



## Skkain (27. Mai 2005)

Boah ich war heut am Frankenstein und bin fast umgekommen vor hitze!
Sonst war niemand da.............................!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (30. Mai 2005)

wer hat am  MI zeit zum biken?


----------



## visionthing (31. Mai 2005)

Mittwoch gegen Abend würde bei mir gehn, wann wolltest du denn starten?


----------



## ol!ver (1. Juni 2005)

hmm ich kann erst so um 7. aber ich denke, da es eh erst so um 10 halb 11 dunkel wird ... :>


----------



## gon (1. Juni 2005)

Ich bin heute auch so gegen 19:00 da.

gon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (1. Juni 2005)

ok bin dann auch so um ca. 19:00 oben.


----------



## N.E.R.D. (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!


also bei mir hier in Groß-Umstadt (nähe Darmstadt!) ist garnix los und mir ist sooo langweilig!  
könnt ihr mal sagen wo ihr immer hinfährt zum Fahren?
also bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## visionthing (1. Juni 2005)

also ich gehe davon aus das wir am Frankenstein fahren. haben wir dsa überhaupt richtig ausgemacht? nicht das jeder für sich alleine fährt aber alle zur selben zeit.


----------



## Blumenwiese (1. Juni 2005)

bei mir wird es nichts mit weit weg... muss um 8 uhr wieder daheim sein.. vielleicht spring ich so ein wenig aufs bike durch die stadt


----------



## Skkain (2. Juni 2005)

@ NERD!


Ja ich wohne in Mörfelden......
Wir haben hier bei uns in Mörfelden nei geile Location, wenn du willst kannste ja mal kommen!

Ein paar pics von der Location gibts in meiner Galerie!

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## gon (2. Juni 2005)

visionthing schrieb:
			
		

> ok bin dann auch so um ca. 19:00 oben.



Dumm gelaufen. Ich und ol!ver waren um 19:00 unten.

gon


----------



## N.E.R.D. (2. Juni 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> @ NERD!
> 
> 
> Ja ich wohne in Mörfelden......
> ...




Hoi,


coole Strecke!
bin halt noch soeinerart Anfänger und bin net so der Springer!    aber das kann man ja lernen!  
Ich sage dir einfach mal bescheid wann ich kann okay?
bis dann!
wieviel Kumperls hast du eigentlich noch da die auch Biken?


MfG Chris


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (2. Juni 2005)

hallo leutz,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man an original ersatzteile vom bike-hersteller kommt ? mir wurd nämlich mein sattel samt befestigung geklaut -.-


----------



## visionthing (2. Juni 2005)

ja ist dumm gelaufen hatte noch ne weile gewartet bin dann mal ne runde an der Rinne gefahren; hab auch dort niemand gesehn und bin dann nach ner kleinen extra Runde auf in richtung Heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (2. Juni 2005)

am besten wäre es. wenn nächstesmal jeder einfach ein handy mitbringen würde


----------



## Skkain (3. Juni 2005)

N.E.R.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> 
> 
> coole Strecke!
> ...



Ja sage mir einfach bescheid dann könnten wir einfach nen treffpunkt ausmachen......
Mhhhh wenn mal viel los ist an der location und gäste aus anderen stätten kommen, dann können es schon bis zu 30 leuten werden.
Aber meistens sind wir so um die 10-15!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (3. Juni 2005)

hi,

also am we bin ich an der rinne anzutreffen. vlt fahre ich auch zum bombenkrater, aber wenn ich das tun würde, dann würde ich das melden.

Olli :>


----------



## Blumenwiese (3. Juni 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> am besten wäre es. wenn nächstesmal jeder einfach ein handy mitbringen würde



brüller: und nicht das von mutter  

naja... hab meins immer dabei  so ich düs jetzt los.. vielleicht sieht man wen..


----------



## Blumenwiese (7. Juni 2005)

klick klack.. klickies


----------



## ol!ver (7. Juni 2005)

oh da ist jemand stolz auf seine pedalen ^^

wollen wir mal wieder ne franky dh runde drehen? also nichts mit meli oder so? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (13. Juni 2005)

Im moment sieht es so aus, als würde ich am SOnntag zum Frankenstein kommen.

WEr hat bock?



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## N.E.R.D. (13. Juni 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Im moment sieht es so aus, als würde ich am SOnntag zum Frankenstein kommen.
> 
> WEr hat bock?
> 
> ...



Hoi,


kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie weit es von Darmstadt (Innenstadt) ist?
bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## ghostlector (13. Juni 2005)

max. 8 km von der DA Innenstadt, schätze ich.


----------



## Skkain (14. Juni 2005)

Ja sehr weit ist es wirklich net !
Jo wie sieht es aus, das ANgebot steht noch immer......, wer kommt?
Oli, Ghost......?



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## N.E.R.D. (14. Juni 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sehr weit ist es wirklich net !
> Jo wie sieht es aus, das ANgebot steht noch immer......, wer kommt?
> Oli, Ghost......?
> 
> ...




ich komme vielleicht, okay?
ist aber noch nicht 100% sicher! aber einer müsste mir dann den weg zeigen!
bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## Skkain (14. Juni 2005)

Hab natürlich nix gegen das du kommst!


Das "Problemchen" mit dem Weg zeigen klären wer scho noch!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## N.E.R.D. (14. Juni 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Hab natürlich nix gegen das du kommst!
> 
> 
> Das "Problemchen" mit dem Weg zeigen klären wer scho noch!
> ...




jo danke! sage dann nochmal bescheid!
braucht man da eigentlich eine VR-Bremse da meine putt ist!  
bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## Skkain (14. Juni 2005)

Ohhh!



Also ohne funktiontüchtige Bremsen vorne und hinten geht da nix!
Lass es ohne hr bremse lieber sein, denn wo wir hinfahrn wird richtig Dwohnhill gefarhn und da is meiner meinung nach ne Hr bremse schon sehr sehr wichtig!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## N.E.R.D. (14. Juni 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mist! wie gesagt habe ich nur eine Magura Julie hinten!
Mist! Mist! Mist!


MfG Chris


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (14. Juni 2005)

also meine bremsen funktionieren ^^

allerdings isses net grad angenehm erstmal bis nach eberstadt und dann noch den berg hoch zu fahren wenn man KEINEN SATTEL am bike hat    miese diebe wenn  ich euch erwisch rollen köpfe...  

bei downhill wärs ja net so schlimm da stören sie ja noch eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (14. Juni 2005)

hmm naja ohne sattel besteht die gefahr, dass dir bei einem fahrfehler die sattelstütze in deinen allerwertesten gerammt wird ^^

also ich bin dabei  wohne ja direkt am franky  

Olli :>


----------



## Skkain (15. Juni 2005)

"Wohne ja direkt am Franky"

SACK!!!;-)   


Naja was solls!

Mal gugen vll werden wer ja wieder geshuttelt, das wär geil oder olli?



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (15. Juni 2005)

hehe   

ajo ich habe das we sturmfrei aber vielleicht könnten hier andere, die einen führerschein haben ein shuttle bereitstellen 

Olli :>


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Juni 2005)

Also ich werd dann am SO auch mitkommen...


----------



## ghostlector (15. Juni 2005)

großraum taxi aus DA anrufen


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (15. Juni 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> hmm naja ohne sattel besteht die gefahr, dass dir bei einem fahrfehler die sattelstütze in deinen allerwertesten gerammt wird



die is doch auch weg...alles oberhalb vom schnellspanner (btw den haben die säcke gleich mitgenommen)


----------



## Skkain (15. Juni 2005)

Tja aber man kann sich ja noch immer mit dem Sitzrohr oder wie das heist übel wehtun!
Ich will dich natürlich net von abhalten, mitzukommen aber ich halte es schlecht für die Familien planung....
Falls du ja schon mit der Familienplanung zu ende bist ( weis ja net wie alt du bist) dann komm ruhig mit!°



GreeeTz Skkain^^


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. Juni 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du ja schon mit der Familienplanung zu ende bist ( weis ja net wie alt du bist) dann komm ruhig mit!°



Eine der geilsten Aussagen ever...


----------



## ol!ver (15. Juni 2005)

^^

die strecke lohnt sich ja sehr für den taxifahrer ^^ aber wenn er den ganzen tag da ist, ka. aber die werden sau rummeckern wegen dreck und sitze ausbauen. gibt es shuttlegesellschaften oder so?

der linke von den beiden reizt mich. vlt. werde ich ihn am we mal springen mal sehen wie gut ich drauf bin 







thx Olli :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (16. Juni 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> die strecke lohnt sich ja sehr für den taxifahrer ^^ aber wenn er den ganzen tag da ist, ka. aber die werden sau rummeckern wegen dreck und sitze ausbauen. gibt es shuttlegesellschaften oder so?
> 
> ...



na wenn ich komm bring ic dann mal die cam mit. 
nichts für ungut.. 
führerschein ja. shuttlen nein


----------



## Skkain (16. Juni 2005)

Ja der Linke geht schon ab, ich weis das ich damit kein problem hab, aber hab nie bock während ich farhe anzuhalten und mich vorzuberieten.
und einfach mitnehmen will ich den beim ersten mal auch net ;-)

GreeeTz Skkain

Skkain der sich auf dei Tour am SO freut!


----------



## ol!ver (17. Juni 2005)

ja du bist einfach der beste     

ajo ich schreibe nun eine mathearbeit und danach sehe ich mal weiter, denn danach kann ich wieder rationale gedanken fassen. ajo aber am so wäre ich denke ich auch dabei.

Olli :>


----------



## MetalWarrior (19. Juni 2005)

Nur als Info, falls es hier noch einer liest und sich kurzfristig entscheidet, mitzukommen: Wir werden so ca. 14:30 am Hbf Darmstadt sein.  
Von dort mit den Bikes weiter nach Eberstadt und dann auf den Frankenstein rauf...


----------



## Skkain (19. Juni 2005)

Ja man das wird ober geil!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (19. Juni 2005)

hehe :> ich werde mich bald auf zum bahnhof machen und die leuts vom bahnhof abholen   weil das kleine kinder sind, die den weg nicht finden   . nene die waren ja noch nie da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (19. Juni 2005)

Jaja wir sind die kleinsten.
Das Problem ist nur, dass sich keiner von uns in DA auskennt.....




GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## N.E.R.D. (19. Juni 2005)

Hoi,


ich und ein paar aus Wießbaden (von www.funrider.org) sind um 14:20 am Hbf Darmstadt und Streeten durch die Stadt vielleicht sieht man sich!  


MfG Chris


----------



## ol!ver (19. Juni 2005)

hehe ^^ ihr erkennt mich an meinem schwarzen bike mit dj gabel vorne 
ich bin auch um ca. 14:20 am hbf 

Olli :>


----------



## N.E.R.D. (19. Juni 2005)

...oha cool!
also bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## MetalWarrior (20. Juni 2005)

Hehe, das war aber ne Überraschung, als die ganzen Funriders da auch im Zug saßen...  

War übrigens sehr schön gestern an der Rinne!  
Schade nur, dass Dabo nicht viel fahren konnte, wegen dem Platten. Nächstes mal mehr Glück...


----------



## ol!ver (26. Juni 2005)

moin, jo war sehr geil zu fahren.

naja meine nabe ist im sack. werde mir morgen was neues holen, um dann wieder flott zu sein, olli :>


----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Juni 2005)

wie mache ich jedeswochenende etwas an meinem fahrrad kaputt...


----------



## MetalWarrior (27. Juni 2005)

Indem man irgendwo runter fährt...     


Meine Naben am Touren-Laufradsatz machen im Moment auch etwas Probleme. Mal sehen, was sich dagegen machen lässt...


----------



## ol!ver (27. Juni 2005)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> wie mache ich jedeswochenende etwas an meinem fahrrad kaputt...



wie kann man ein 800g fahrrad "fahren", ohne das es auseinanderfällt?   

die antwort kannste dir denken   


oh man ^^ meinste ich mache die teile gerne kaputt? es liegt wohl viel eher daran, dass eine deorenabe nicht dafür geeignet ist, was ich mache.

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (27. Juni 2005)

ne ne ne oli oli  was machst du !!!

also ich hätte eine HR NABE  (super strong) für dich oder brauchst du eine VR? kein deore scheiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (27. Juni 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man ein 800g fahrrad "fahren", ohne das es auseinanderfällt?
> 
> die antwort kannste dir denken
> 
> ...



auf die technik kommt es an.


----------



## ol!ver (27. Juni 2005)

jo auf die fahrtechnik kommt es an. nur wenn man pu**ylike fährt hat man auch die original pu**y fahrtechnik, aber lassen wir das, ich will mich nicht streiten, nur weil du mich wegen einer zerstörten deorenabe anmachst. die kriegt man doch schon fast durch pusten kaputt. 

@ghost, sry ich brauche ne vr nabe. ich gehe morgen einfach mit dem lr zum wellmann.

edit: da war ich zwar heute schon, aber nur wegen nem felgenband  

so long Olli :>


----------



## MetalWarrior (29. Juni 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> da war ich zwar heute schon, aber nur wegen nem felgenband



Na toll...   (das hätte doch auch jeder Schlunz-Händler gehabt, oder?)


----------



## ol!ver (29. Juni 2005)

ja, bin auch noch wegen der nabe hin -> reparieren ^^ naja da war hopfen und malz verloren. nun warte ich auf mein dt swiss / singletrack lr :>

Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (29. Juni 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> ja, bin auch noch wegen der nabe hin -> reparieren ^^ naja da war hopfen und malz verloren. nun warte ich auf mein dt swiss / singletrack lr :>
> 
> Olli



meinste das ist robust genug?... könnte knapp werden


----------



## MetalWarrior (30. Juni 2005)

Single Tracks sollen gut halten, wenn sie ordentlich eingespeicht sind und auch schön nachzentriert werden. Klar, Double Track oder 729er halten mehr aus, aber es wird schon gehen, denn viele fahren mit Single Tracks ohne Probleme...


----------



## ol!ver (30. Juni 2005)

hi,

jo so sehe ich das auch. die ex729 hÃ¤tten halt nicht zu meinem hinterrad gepasst. naja die 30â¬ aufpreis waren ein grund, aber nur ein nebengrund ^^

ajo ich wiege 65kg da passt das schon 

Olli


----------



## N.E.R.D. (30. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen Leute,


wollte mal Fragen ob irgendetwas bei euch die nächsten etwas läuft?
Darmstadt oder so?
bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## ol!ver (30. Juni 2005)

hi,

ich habe eigentlich immer zeit. ajo nächste woche wäre ich denke ich dabei, auch beim streeten 

Olli :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (4. Juli 2005)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH  mein vr und mein bighit ist da.
also nun kann ich wieder fahren 

freue mich schon wieder richtig hehe


----------



## ghostlector (5. Juli 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH  mein vr und mein bighit ist da.
> also nun kann ich wieder fahren
> 
> freue mich schon wieder richtig hehe


 
oli was nur ein big hit wenn schon dann ein demon 9 oder nicht


----------



## ol!ver (5. Juli 2005)

ein demo9 ist leicht teurer, als ein bighit, aber das kommt auch noch   

ajo habe nun auch ne hügi fr nabe. watt solls nachkaufen ist gay, aber ist halt so die beste nabe.

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (6. Juli 2005)

@ oli  was hast du bezahlt für das big hit?
demon 8 komplet 4300 


so mein bike ist wieder fit wir können biken


----------



## ol!ver (7. Juli 2005)

500 habe ja nur den rahmen gekauft. ist eigetlich noch neuzustand. naja warn guter preis


----------



## ol!ver (7. Juli 2005)

hi,

war eben am frankenstein. wetter war das letzte. MAN wir haben JULI   

aber zum we solls ja besser werden. wer kommt vorbei am frankenstein?

Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N.E.R.D. (7. Juli 2005)

Hi,


ich würde mal gerne vorbeikommen, aber ich weiss net wie ich da von Darmstadt Hauptbahnhof hinkomme!
nur mal so hingehen und gucken   !
bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## ol!ver (7. Juli 2005)

hmm dich kenn ich doch 

ajo ich kann dich vom bahnhof abholen. wir haben uns ja schonmal gesehen (war der mim schwarzen ht am bahnhof).

Olli


----------



## N.E.R.D. (7. Juli 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> hmm dich kenn ich doch
> 
> ajo ich kann dich vom bahnhof abholen. wir haben uns ja schonmal gesehen (war der mim schwarzen ht am bahnhof).
> 
> Olli




jope  
also ich weiss noch net ob ich 100% Zeit habe aber ich sage dir morgen nochmal bescheid!
Fahren wir dann mit Bus hin oder mim Bike?
bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## ol!ver (8. Juli 2005)

hi,

am besten wäre fahren, denn sind immer viele kinderwägen unterwegs. ist aber nicht wirklich weit.

Olli


----------



## N.E.R.D. (8. Juli 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> am besten wäre fahren, denn sind immer viele kinderwägen unterwegs. ist aber nicht wirklich weit.
> 
> Olli




hehe... gehen wir dann morgen? circa wieviel Uhr?
also wenn der Adapter für meine Hayes morgen kommt dann passts!
bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## ghostlector (9. Juli 2005)

wer hat morgen lust zeit zum biken morgen?
blume vision lockalhorst oli und und......i


----------



## ol!ver (9. Juli 2005)

also ich bin dabei. aber ich bin nur wenig uphilltauglich heute.

aaach du hast das ja heute geschrieben.
ne da habe ich leider keine zeit  (pfadfinder)


----------



## Blumenwiese (13. Juli 2005)

bei mir fällt biken die nächste zeit erstmal flach :-( dämpfer ist eingeschickt und dauert so ca 2 wochen. und in 2 wochen ist dann urlaub und ich bin weg 

vielleicht schaffe ich es aber mein altes bike soweit tauglich zu machen....


----------



## ol!ver (14. Juli 2005)

hätteste dir für 90 mehr nen vanilla rc ersteigert, könntest du evtl. nun fahren   falscher geiz   

ajo haste dein ht wieder zum laufen gebracht?

Olli, der sich atm kein hr leisten kann


----------



## Blumenwiese (22. Juli 2005)

so mein singlespeeder ist seit einigen tagen fertig. das richtige bike wird noch warten müssen bis nach dem urlaub, wenn auch wieder etwas mehr geld im hause ist 

das wollte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten 
bei mir ist jetzt erstmal nix mit biken.  nächste woche wenn ich urlaub habe und aus bayern zurück bin, dann sollte es gehen. ca ab mitw.- donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenwiese (22. Juli 2005)

oh jetzt hat er es nciht gemacht. hier nochmal


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (23. Juli 2005)

moin leutz,

1. hab nen neunen sattel !!! is zwar ab 20km strecke zwar ******** unbequem, aber franky hin und zurück sind ja nur 16  ausserdem steht (oder liegt ^^) man in der rinne ja eh die meiste zeit.

2. feriööön.......


----------



## ol!ver (24. Juli 2005)

wer ist hetue am franky??? ^^


----------



## ghostlector (24. Juli 2005)

vielleicht ich,
 fahre mal los erst mal in die city
neue hr nabe testen (HUGI FR)
 gruss g....


----------



## ol!ver (25. Juli 2005)

hi

ich brauche auch ma ne neue hr nabe. nu weiß ich nicht. soll ich ne hügi fr nehnen, wie vorne oder soll ich ne sun ringle nehmen?

Olli


----------



## Skkain (25. Juli 2005)

Ringle RULLZZZZZ!
aber die Hügi is auch sehr sehr fein!
Obwohl man irgendwie von der RIngle mehr Probleme als von der Hügi hört!
Also ich wär für die Ringle aber die hügi is auch geil!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (26. Juli 2005)

ich habe noch eine hr nabe schön laut und sehr stabil


----------



## ol!ver (26. Juli 2005)

zu spät ^^ nu habsch schon ne hügi


----------



## Skkain (26. Juli 2005)

@ olli mach doch ma nen foto von deinem Rahmen also das Bighit! usw!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (27. Juli 2005)

ajo hier ma mein bighit


----------



## [ApeX] (3. August 2005)

Hätte auch mal bock da mit zu fahren!  Wohn ja auch relativ in der nähe (reinheim) allerdings hätte ich auch ein kleines anfahrts Problem!

siehe CLICK

Auf jedenfall brauch ich mal ein paar Tips was gescheite Strecken bei uns in der Gegend angeht!


----------



## ghostlector (4. August 2005)

na dann hallo,
 wann hast du mal zeit ?


----------



## [ApeX] (4. August 2005)

Jo Zeit,  Wann fahrt ihr denn so immer. Würde versuchen mich anzupassen.   
Beste Tag ist normal samstags. Sonst ist immer verschieden!

Hoffe mein Bike is überhaupt tauglich für eure Fahrten. Ist ja mehr so ein Touring Bike.


----------



## Skkain (4. August 2005)

Man man man war winterberg heute geil das war einfach nur fett!
Und außerdem gehts am Samstag morgen auf anch österreich und da wird dann auch ordentlich gefahn!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (5. August 2005)

gude,

meine nabe ist nun eingebaut 

hehe @skkain viel spaß in österreich 

Olli, der atm keine vr bremse hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skkain (5. August 2005)

Danke Olli wir sehn uns sicherlich in den Ferien noch ma bis dann!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (5. August 2005)

na geil heute morgen hat mich magura wachgeklinglet   und gemeint, dass sie die garantie verweigern, weil mein griff schrammen aufweist


----------



## ghostlector (5. August 2005)

oli was hast du wieder gemacht
jetz kanst du die eine gustel hollen oder ein louise FR mit 210 disc oder eine cleg !!!


----------



## ghostlector (5. August 2005)

olli keine oro die macht nur krach im nürnberg  war einer mit einer oro der hat keine klingel  gebraucht


----------



## ol!ver (6. August 2005)

ajo, aber es müssen ja nicht alle oros schlecht sein, oder? nach der nummer von magura, die ja keinerlei kulanz bieten habe ich ehrlichgesagt keine lust da ne weitere bremse zu kaufen.


----------



## ghostlector (6. August 2005)

ich habe nicht gesagt das die schlecht ist ,die hat power


----------



## ol!ver (6. August 2005)

und ist die immer so laut?


----------



## ol!ver (10. August 2005)

so ich fahre in einer halben stunde los zum flughafen. bin da ne woche auf malta 

ajo also bis dann, cYa Olli


----------



## ol!ver (18. August 2005)

samma wieso issn hier nichts los?


----------



## Skkain (18. August 2005)

Weil hier nie was los ist!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (19. August 2005)

hast eigentlich recht ^^ naja ich gehe jetzt auch ma schlafen. fahre ja heute zu hibike für ne neue bremse.


----------



## ghostlector (20. August 2005)

wer hat morgen lust und zeit  morgen zu biken?
so ab 11uhr


----------



## ol!ver (20. August 2005)

hi,

hmm wo fährst du denn morgen?

Olli, der nun vorne auch eine louise fr hat


----------



## ol!ver (22. August 2005)

also ich bin jetzt am frankenstein. wer kommen will kann kommen  neue oder alte rinne 

Olli


----------



## Skkain (16. September 2005)

Boaah ich könnt kotzen dieses Scheiß wetter!
Aber wieso is denn nix los??
tote hose hier!

GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (16. September 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> Weil hier nie was los ist!
> 
> 
> 
> GreeeTz Skkain



das ist doch erklärung genug ^^


----------



## Skkain (16. September 2005)

Ja ok aber ich hab das gefühl, das ohne uns beide hier gar nix mehr geht kacka ey!
Also jungs kräftig Posten das hier darf nicht aussterben!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (16. September 2005)

ajo blume und ghost haben hier in letzter zeit noch halbwegs aktiv gepostet. was ist mit euch los? ^^


----------



## Blumenwiese (17. September 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> ajo blume und ghost haben hier in letzter zeit noch halbwegs aktiv gepostet. was ist mit euch los? ^^


Bin da aber hab leider überhaupt keine zeit momentan. war gestern einmal rinne. das erste mal seit ca 2 monaten glaube ich.. sonst bin ich immer nur kruz in der stadt ein paar treppen fahren. aber leider hab ich momentan zuviel zu tun..  -->postingzeit...

gruß max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (18. September 2005)

servus
bin grade aus dem urlaub zurück !
dis dennne


----------



## ghostlector (19. September 2005)

mein 
low budget bike


----------



## Blumenwiese (20. September 2005)

mir gefällt die federgabel. kann man die irgendwo kaufen? 

sehr schick... großer dirter!! ich zieh dich damit dann den frankenstein hoch, weil singelspeed ist hart   wie wars im urlaub=?


----------



## ol!ver (20. September 2005)

was ist denn das? ^^ ein dirtrahmen mit normalen anbauteilen. sieht ulkig aus  schonmal über ne andere gabel nachgedacht, hehe. aber rahmenfarbe ist geil. wo warst du denn im urlaub und wie wars?

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (20. September 2005)

was sind
normale anbauteile?
oder nicht normale! mtb ist mtb low budget bike
ich habe schon drei bikes ,und das reicht um zum brötchen holen  !


----------



## RedRum05 (25. September 2005)

Abend...

Ich komme aus Rödermark - Urberach und bin eben auf den Thread gestossen, da ich auch noch den ein oder andern Biker zum Fahren suche. Alleine ne Tour machen ist auf manchen Passagen echt laaangweilig.

Fahrt ihr auch im Winter und wie lang sind so eure Touren bzw. ich bin nicht der top trainierte Raser. 
Wär klasse, wenn man sich mal für ne Runde treffen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (26. September 2005)

servus
max 90 km
aber normal so 35-45km 600hm
gruss ghostlector


----------



## RedRum05 (26. September 2005)

Also meine Hausrunde ist ca. 36Km lang. Hm kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich das nicht messen kann   

Wollte mich auch gleich wieder aufmachen in den Wald.

Wann und wo fahrt ihr denn mal wieder ?


----------



## ghostlector (28. September 2005)

servus 
bald wohne ich im mörfelden dieselstr.
bis den


----------



## ol!ver (30. September 2005)

hi,

habe gerade die antwort von dt swiss erhalten. bin richtig enttäuscht   
die wollen mir meine kaputte nabe nicht austtauschen weil sie festgestellt haben, dass von der seite reingehauen wurde (steine etc.). meine deorenabe die ich nun wieder drin habe hält immernoch. was soll das? da kauft man für 200eu ne nabe und dann so eine *******. wenn die nun nicht doch noch da was machen kaufe ich NIE wieder dt swiss sachen. was soll das?

Olli


----------



## Blumenwiese (30. September 2005)

leben ist hart. meine dämpfer kam auch aus der reperatur und der lockout tat immernochnit. obwohl sie genau das reparieren sollten. tja.
frag was es kostet die zu reparieren...


----------



## ol!ver (1. Oktober 2005)

hmm ich glaube, dass das recht teuer wird, da die scheibenbremsaufnahme und der nabenkörper aus einem gruß sind. aber was soll das? das ding war 6 wochen alt. und was labern die? äußere einwirkung? sind die dumm? meine deore hält immernoch so halbwegs und wurde genauso gefahren und hält immernoch. ich glaube es hackt. 

Olli


----------



## ghostlector (1. Oktober 2005)

wie ist es passiert oder was ist passiert mit der nabe?


----------



## ghostlector (3. Oktober 2005)

war gut heute am hausberg Blume !

@vision
lebst du noch???


----------



## Skkain (4. Oktober 2005)

@ Ghostlector!
Cool du wohnst bald in Mörfelden dann kannste ma bei uns in Mörfelden vorbei schaun haben da richtig schöne jumps geschaufelt.!
gug ma unter www.mt-riders.de !
vielleicht is ja auch was für dich dabei!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## DemoEIGHT (18. Oktober 2005)

Hey!


ist hier immer soviel los?  
Bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (18. Oktober 2005)

^^ die meisten verabredungen finden außerforumisch statt 

bist du der, den wir so ca. vor 3 monaten getroffen haben? als ihr auch am franky wart und einen durchge******n habt?

dann weiß ich, wer du bist.


----------



## Skkain (19. Oktober 2005)

Hehe dann wüsste ich auch wer du bist.....!
Ey demo, komm ma nach mörfelden zu unserer Strecke!
check einfach ma www.mt-riders.de 


GreeeTz Skkain

Nen paar bilder der Location sind in meiner Gallerie... is echt fett komm ma vorbei!


----------



## DemoEIGHT (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!


@ol!ver: hmmm...ka aber ich war so vor ca. 3 Monaten mit den Leuten aus Wießbaden am Darmstädter Hbf und ich glaube da warst du auch dabei  
Da hatte ich noch mein weißes Alutech DDU mit Deemax LRS usw... ...und vor ein paar Tagen habe ich endlich mein Demo fertig bekommen, aber wie ich feststellte muss ich noch eine härtere Feder für den Dämpfer kaufen.

@Skkain: wiegesagt muss ich noch eine härtere Feder kaufen das mein Hinterbau zurzeit durchschlägt, aber so mal vorbei kommen kann ich eventuell auch mal machen. Sind da immer Leute?

...geht ihr auch mal nach DA oder zum Franky?
Bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## ol!ver (19. Oktober 2005)

ok, dann weiß ich, wer du bist 

ich gehe immer zum franky, weil ich in eberstadt wohne. ich gehe aber auch manchmal nach mörfelden. zurzeit ist aber mein rad kaputt (rahmen gebrochen) und ich muss nun mein bighit aufbauen.

Olli


----------



## DemoEIGHT (19. Oktober 2005)

ol!ver schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann weiß ich, wer du bist
> 
> ich gehe immer zum franky, weil ich in eberstadt wohne. ich gehe aber auch manchmal nach mörfelden. zurzeit ist aber mein rad kaputt (rahmen gebrochen) und ich muss nun mein bighit aufbauen.
> 
> Olli




ohhh das ist natürlich ********  
Und wie lang dauert der Aufbau noch?
Bis dann!


MfG Chris


----------



## Skkain (29. Oktober 2005)

Halli hallo jungs!


Ma wieder nix los hier!
@ Ghostlector


Wie siehts aus wohnst du schon in Mörfelden??
Wenn de hier dann Wohnst dann sag mir ma bescheid!



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (29. Oktober 2005)

also
seid  1.10 wohne ich schon hierin der dieselstr.  , habe leider zu zeit bissl wenig zeit  zum biken    
gruss


----------



## flying-nik (29. Oktober 2005)

hier, wenn ihr euch immer beschwerd das hier nix los iss  ...
zum Vormerken:
Sonntag, 11.12. Große X-mas Streetsession in Frankfurt 

grüße
nik


----------



## Skkain (29. Oktober 2005)

@ Ghost!

Sag ma hier bescheid wenn de Zeit hast!

@ Nik 

Ja ich weis das die Session nicht mehr weit weg ist ich freu mich schon riesig und binn natürlich dabei!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol!ver (30. Oktober 2005)

hrhr ich habe mal mein fahrrad fotografiert. ist fast fertig 

Olli

http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bighitfertig2vf.jpg


----------



## Blumenwiese (30. Oktober 2005)

ich wollte heut eig. zum frankenstein. aber ich glaube das wird nix... dienstag könnte es klappen.

sind ja jetzt leider neue zeiten. :-( lichtzeiten


----------



## ghostlector (30. Oktober 2005)

neues bike


----------



## Skkain (30. Oktober 2005)

Ey alta das teil is perfekt um bei uf der Location zu rocken, jetzt musste erst recht ma zu uns kommen!
Wenn de Zeit hast dann sag hier bescheid dann treffen wer uns irgendwo in Mörfelden und ich zieg dir den Weg/ die Location!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ol!ver (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

mein bighit ist fahrbereit 






kein wort über den sattel

Olli


----------



## Skkain (1. November 2005)

Haha der Sattel stinkt alta!   
kauf dir endlich nen BigBoy das is der beste!  


GreeeTz Skkain   

yeah olli der 666 post und dann ein Bike bild!

echt evil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (13. November 2005)

@ oli
was macht dein  bike bremsen schon dran ?


----------



## Blumenwiese (13. November 2005)

bin auch mal wieder hier. und wieder weg


----------



## Skkain (14. November 2005)

@ Ghost ja das Bike is schon etwas länger jetzt fertig und fahr bereit!
Hab schon von einiges einsätzen mit seinem Bike erzählt bekommen;-)


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## ghostlector (4. Dezember 2005)

servus 

ich habe mir mal heute die streke angekuckt  im mörf...
schön gebaut!


----------



## Skkain (6. Dezember 2005)

Super! 

Vll sieht man sich ja mal dort....


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## DontpaniC (16. Dezember 2005)

tach leute.
kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich am besten zu uni bike komme(wegen ghost un so    ).
kenn mich in ffm nich so aus un homburger straße als adresse sagt mir nix, hp scheints nich zu geben.
also wenn jemand wüsste mit welcher bahn/sbahn/ubahn man von darmstadt aus am besten dahinkommt wäre top  
greez
  DontPaniC


----------



## ghostlector (17. Dezember 2005)

servus 
am besten mit der s3  frankfurt west haltestele und dann bissl zu fuss kassler str. ,adalbertstr homburgerstr.  oder mit dem bike
www.de.map24.com


----------



## Skkain (30. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsch euch allen nen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2006!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## bmx is my life (14. Januar 2006)

ich bin nee pipe fahrer und wollte ma fragen ob jemand weis wo mann in darmstadt und naher umgebung fahren kann


----------



## Eggbuster (19. Januar 2006)

bmx is my life schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nee pipe fahrer und wollte ma fragen ob jemand weis wo mann in darmstadt und naher umgebung fahren kann



Probiers mal Skatepark an der alten Stadtmauer (nähe Stadtbücherei)...falls du es nicht finden solltest frag nach den Läden Railslide (skateshop) oder twenty inch (BMX-Laden)...da wird dir dann schon weitergeholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmx is my life (19. Januar 2006)

Kann man sonst noch wo gut fahren?


----------



## mr.naga (24. Februar 2006)

hallo...
geht da noch was am frankenstein??? kann mir bitte jemand ne pm schicken wie ich zum frankenstein komme, und wo ich da am besten fahren kann mit meinem freerider... war leider noch nie dort...

thanxxx


----------



## mr.naga (26. Februar 2006)

o.k. ich habs selbst herausgefunden...
sehr geil dort...


----------



## c.o.b.r.a. (7. August 2006)

cobra is back !  

nach langer -mir selbst- unergründlicher abstinenz sieht man mich auch mal wieder im forum.
technische fragen haben mich zurückgebracht und das is die wohl beste anlaufstelle dafür.


Welcome Apex;
ein für alle akzeptabler treffpunkt ist meist die Wartehalle in Eberstadt. kennt jeder, man ist als wartender leicht zu finden und auch nichtmehr allzuweit von der eigentlichen tour entfernt.


edit: wie ich sehe liegt der letzt beitrag 5 monate zurück. vollkommen tote hose hier wa ?


----------

